# Lotsa Pl Kits at Big Lots!



## fernieo

Found a buncha kits being closed out at Big Lots:
The Munsters
LIS Cyclops & Chariot
LIS Cyclops
Dr. Smith & Robot
LOTG Snake Scene
'99 Movie Mummy
Bowen Styrene Wolfman
Oddjob
Spider-man
Hulk
Captain America
All the kits were $3.99 except the Munsters & Mummy,those were $9.99
The selection seems to vary from store to store though
Found a white LOTG Snake Scene & a blue Cap A, grabbed a bunch of the others too.:thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass

Thanks for the heads-up! I'll go take a look this evening.


----------



## Zorro

I just checked out a Big Lots just the other day and they had no models whatsoever - unless I just didn't look in the right place. Are they in or near the toy section?


----------



## fernieo

Zorro said:


> I just checked out a Big Lots just the other day and they had no models whatsoever - unless I just didn't look in the right place. Are they in or near the toy section?


 Depends on the store, some are in the toy section, others in a display near the front of the store. When I went there last week,there was nothing,went back again yesterday and saw them all.
They also have 1:18 dicast cars too
Smokey & Bandit Firebird
Speed Racer Shooting Star
The Car (picked up this one,it's huge and wieghs a ton!)
Austin Powers Shaguar
Fast & Furious Cars
lots of Johnny Lighning cars


----------



## Zorro

Ok, I'm going back today. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## beck

the game's afoot Watson !! 
hb


----------



## The-Nightsky

Im there today!!!!!


----------



## The-Nightsky

Just called 3 local big lots and the clerks say they only got car models but Im still gonna go look n see for myself....If your not a modeler you just dont understand these things sometimes....crossin my fingers.......wish me luck and I'll post an update later if I find them.


----------



## Mitchellmania

Enough to make a grown man cry!!!


----------



## kit-junkie

DAMMIT!! I just bought three cases of PL kits for resale. Now I'm screwed...


----------



## Night-Owl

Our local BL hasn't had any kits in a while, but its worth checking into. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## fernieo

Went to yet another BL on my lunch hour and picked up some more kits,also picked up some Green Hornet/Kato Capt. Action sets(2nd edition versions that are much better than the 1st ones.) Spider-man seems to be moving pretty quickly compared to the other kits,still can't find a red one.
Ducked in next door to Toys R Us and saw some PL kit there too, The TOS Enterprise,Klingon,Homer,Jetsons,Ecto-1 etc. All the reissued Star Wars kits too.
No refits yet, saw one at the local hobby shop that the dopes that work there opened up,(which they do all the time)but there's no way I'm paying $59.95 for an opened kit.


----------



## Zorro

Still nothing at the one I mentioned earlier.


----------



## fernieo

Zorro said:


> Still nothing at the one I mentioned earlier.


 Bummer,went to 4 different ones and they all had kits, going to a fifth after work.


----------



## Zorro

fernieo said:


> Bummer,went to 4 different ones and they all had kits, going to a fifth after work.


We all hate you!


----------



## Dare

The Mummy and The Munster's House were both only 3.99 at the Big Lots near me. They were all located on 2 end displays. Tons of kits!!

Time to start checking the Kay Bee Outlets too! They probably have other's that BL didn't get.
:thumbsup: 

D


----------



## fernieo

Dare said:


> The Mummy and The Munster's House were both only 3.99 at the Big Lots near me. They were all located on 2 end displays. Tons of kits!!
> 
> Time to start checking the Kay Bee Outlets too! They probably have other's that BL didn't get.
> :thumbsup:
> 
> D


 For some reason The Mummy & Munsters were $9.99 at one BL,at the the others they were $3.99.


----------



## Zorro

Burned about $10.00 in gas and spent 2 hours driving to the most "beautiful" parts of town during rush hour checking out the other 3 Big Lots in Raleigh, NC. First store - _nada!_ Second store - _zilch!_ But the third time's always the charm isn't it? After getting lost and driving about 10 miles out of my way I walk past the nail salon/tattoo parlor and into the third store and _there in front of me, stacked 12 high are_ ... the LIS Cyclops kits. The ones _without_ The Chariot. The one Polar Lights Aurora repop that I never built and never want to build because it is totally redundant.The one Polar Lights Aurora repop that is worth about ... $3.99. The one Polar Lights Aurora repop that 10 years from now will _still_ be worth about ... $3.99. Somebody - just shoot me now.


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Dare said:


> The Mummy and The Munster's House were both only 3.99 at the Big Lots near me. They were all located on 2 end displays. Tons of kits!!
> 
> Time to start checking the Kay Bee Outlets too! They probably have other's that BL didn't get.
> :thumbsup:
> 
> D


Since when did PL produce a "Munsters House"? I thought it was just the living room! :lol: 

I am in Colorado for work and just found a BL about 5 miles from me. The sad news is that I really don't need ANY more PL kits! I've got ALL the ones mentioned...mostly in triplicate too!

Also, don't you need a membership to purchase stuff at Big Lots? Kind of like a SAM's Club or BJ's?

They don't have any Big Lots that are near me in NJ so...why would I pay for a membership and then buy a $3.99 model to make the kit come out to $38.99 if the membership might be around $35.00????

Makes perfect sense to me!

MMM


----------



## Dare

MonsterModelMan said:


> Since when did PL produce a "Munsters House"? I thought it was just the living room! :lol:
> 
> I am in Colorado for work and just found a BL about 5 miles from me. The sad news is that I really don't need ANY more PL kits! I've got ALL the ones mentioned...mostly in triplicate too!
> 
> Also, don't you need a membership to purchase stuff at Big Lots? Kind of like a SAM's Club or BJ's?
> 
> They don't have any Big Lots that are near me in NJ so...why would I pay for a membership and then buy a $3.99 model to make the kit come out to $38.99 if the membership might be around $35.00????
> 
> Makes perfect sense to me!
> 
> MMM


Did I say house? Oops....Living Room!

Big Lots don't have a membership fee! It's a "close-out" store.  

D


----------



## spindrift

*The REAL end of the PL era, folks!*

scored several LAND OF THE GIANTS snake kits( a personal favorite of mine), red SPIDERMAN, green HULK, Oddjob, Munsters room (huge kit!) .
i NEED both LOST IN SPACE kits, will trade anyone one for one from the list of kits i found. still searching, though.
this really means RC is dumping (literaly) the era of PL once and for all. stock up while you can because i can't see these being made for a long long long time!

Gary :thumbsup:


----------



## JGG1701

Nada dern thing out this way !


----------



## Scorpitat

Big Lots, Odd Jobs..........kinda like the same stores. I know they have some BL's/Odd Jobs near Allentown, Pa., depending on where the person from Jersey was.

I checked ones around S. Central Pa. today, and lo and behold, I found some Bond Oddjobs, Some LIS Robots, and some LIS Cyclops and Incredible hulk kits. All going for around $3.99. Got one or two more to try, and going to North Carolina tomorrow for a few days....will hafta look down there as well.

Will keep ya informed as the "hunt for plastic treasures" goes on.

Remember.........."Boldly Go!"
:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Rogue1

I saw alot of Little Godzillas at Ocean State Job Lots last month. Reminds me of the big Ertl Sci-Fi kit liquidation RC did a few years back.


----------



## The-Nightsky

All I found was JAmes Bond,a red spidey and the LIS robot....really want a captain america any one want to sell one at a decent price?


----------



## Storvick

didn't go to Big Lots but stopped by Sci-Fi City down here and they had 12 Enterprise Refits sitting on the shelf. I would have bought one but they wanted $60 for one where I can get one off the net for cheaper with shipping. Also they had the JL Star Trek die casts for $7.99 each. (OUCH)


----------



## F91

Nightsky, We have the Captain America here, wanna trade for the LIS Robot?


----------



## model happy

Its great that Big Lots are selling kits for Three bucks .I wonder how much the paid for them from RC Kind of like cleaning out your garage and having a yard sale I'll take any price just to get rid of this JUNK .I find it funny that some members of this board (and I mean no disrepect)still wonder if polar lights will produce kits like they used to . First when the Captian America kit came out it was out of production before it was even in production ,now all the old polar lights kits are at big lots for next to nothing they must have paid 50cents a kit. Oh well this has all been said before ,but this should put it to rest once and for all


----------



## The-Nightsky

F91 said:


> Nightsky, We have the Captain America here, wanna trade for the LIS Robot?


Heck yeah!!! how do you wanna do this?


----------



## The-Nightsky

F91 you have a pm!!!!


----------



## CaptFrank

_*Zorro* wrote:_



> _Burned about $10.00 in gas and spent 2 hours driving to the most "beautiful" parts of town during rush hour checking out the other 3 Big Lots in Raleigh, NC. First store - nada! Second store - zilch! But the third time's always the charm isn't it? After getting lost and driving about 10 miles out of my way I walk past the nail salon/tattoo parlor and into the third store and there in front of me, stacked 12 high are ... the LIS Cyclops kits. The ones without The Chariot. The one Polar Lights Aurora repop that I never built and never want to build because it is totally redundant.The one Polar Lights Aurora repop that is worth about ... $3.99. The one Polar Lights Aurora repop that 10 years from now will still be worth about ... $3.99. Somebody - *just shoot me now*. _


----------



## Zorro

Thanks. I needed that.


----------



## StarshipClass

Finally found them high up in the middle of a top shelf near the back of the store above totally unrelated merchandise. Two stacks, one of Hulks, one of James Bond and that was it. I was really wanting robots and mummies. There's one more I can check out, hopefully today.


----------



## Darth Vender

RUMOR MILL - I think M&J Variety has closed their on-line store and sold all the kits they had to Big Lots.


----------



## LGFugate

Nope! They're still there, and they have even more PL kits! (Not as cheap as we're talking about at Big Lots, but still, not bad!)


Larry


----------



## JamesDFarrow

Maybe John P sold his stash to them and flooded the market with thousands of kits.  

James


----------



## fernieo

Here's a scan of a display sheet I managed to aquire,showing the kits that are supposed to be stocked.


----------



## ChrisW

fernieo said:


> Here's a scan of a display sheet I managed to aquire,showing the kits that are supposed to be stocked.


 
Dang! How'd you manage to snag that? I notice the stock date is the 10th...


----------



## fernieo

ChrisW said:


> Dang! How'd you manage to snag that? I notice the stock date is the 10th...


 I have a certain Delorean in the garage...
Actually I found it tossed on the floor at one the the BL's.
Also mentioned on the back of the sheet that there are supposed to be 56 different styles of model kits!


----------



## StarshipClass

Checked out BL # 2 and no joy. Just had a few of the metal car toys.


----------



## Scott Hasty

Looks like the East Coast doesn't have 'em [yet]. Bubkus here!

Scottie


----------



## XactoHazzard

I just picked up a few chase Hulks & Spideys on my lunch after reading this thread...
They said they are getting more in cause they were sent a pic on how to display them... Hense the pic above. They only had a couple Hulks & Spideys, nothin else.

I'll be going back
Travis


----------



## F91

I wonder if Seaviews will ever show up, that would be great!


----------



## MartinHatfield

Found the Spider Man, James Bond and Dr. Smith & the Robot kits at the Big Lots in Acworth on Glade Rd., then I found the LIS Robot kit and more James Bond kits at the BL on Sandy Plains Rd. in Marietta.

So they are here on the East Coast, at least in the south.


----------



## Cajjunwolfman

Wow you guys rule. Thanks to your update I managed to snag a few kits. Since you have this update I'll be going back to look for more periodically.


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Travis,

Tell me that you found a BL near us....I should have checked online to find locations near me...duh?
I'd still like to get a Mummy kit and a Wolfman.

Anyway...update...in Colorado, I found the BL and they had Spidey, Hulk, and Cyclops kits! 

Yes...I'll be carrying a few back with me on the plane ride east! 

I just couldn't pass up the price when Spidey and Hulk are priced at $20 back home in the local hobby shop.:thumbsup: 

MMM


----------



## Darth Vender

*I cant get on M&J Variety's on-line store anymore...*



LGFugate said:


> Nope! They're still there, and they have even more PL kits! (Not as cheap as we're talking about at Big Lots, but still, not bad!)
> 
> 
> Larry


...and you can....?
Yahoo doesnt even list their link anymore.
Are you sure you're not going on their eBay store....?


----------



## Roy Kirchoff

I checked a couple in my area, they carried The Land of the Giants Snake, Hulk, Spiderman, Oddjob and the Munsters. I'm looking for the LIS kit with chariot.

RK


----------



## LGFugate

Nope, no ebay...www.mjvar.com is the URL...type it in and have a look. (Just because a search engine doesn't list a site doesn't mean it's gone...)

Larry


----------



## LGFugate

Why does the BB make a link out of the word, "ebay"? I didn't make it a link, and I didn't type it in as a URL....

Larry


----------



## LGFugate

The Pekin, IL Big Lots has absolutely no AMT/Ertl/PL kits at all. They have a sign for them, but just a few Testor's car kits. The employees had no idea that they were supposed to have all those PL kits.

Larry


----------



## JamesDFarrow

LGFugate said:


> Why does the BB make a link out of the word, "ebay"? I didn't make it a link, and I didn't type it in as a URL....
> 
> Larry


Hankster has it set up that way. You can set up the software to take any word that someone types in their message and have it automatically become a link to whatever URL you want.

James


----------



## JamesDFarrow

Sure looks like RC cleared out a warehouse somewhere. I hope it's to make room for new stuff and not just a liquidation of old assets sale.

James


----------



## LGFugate

Thanks, James! That clears up one mystery!


Larry


----------



## F91

Roy, WE have the LIS with Chariot, I could trade you for a Hulk kit if you want?


Roy Kirchoff said:


> I checked a couple in my area, they carried The Land of the Giants Snake, Hulk, Spiderman, Oddjob and the Munsters. I'm looking for the LIS kit with chariot.
> 
> RK


----------



## lonfan

Hey Guys Does anyone have one of the LIS Robot WITHOUT Smith? I need one for the Collection PM me please

JOHN/LONFAN
[email protected]


----------



## beck

no soap at our local BL . but i will be checking back frequently over the next couple of weeks . we're usually not the first to get stuff here in podunk USA . 
think i'll make a day of runnin' through the dollar stores just to be thorough . 
hb


----------



## lonfan

Some Dollar Stores in the CT. area had the ERTL/AMT "Gigantics" series (Spider,Scorpion,Mantis) I was surprised I thought that was some great Kits Wished they had repoped the Wasp in that set though.

JOHN/LON


----------



## The Batman

I rushed down to BL last night after getting home from work. My closest location only had Spidey, Hulk, and the Bowen Wolfman. I was hoping to find a wider selection but, I was surprised to find any at all. Model kits at my local Big Lots is a pretty rare thing.

- GJS


----------



## Rogue1

Torrington, CT Big Lots has 6 Spidey's and 6 Hulks. I picked up a Hulk.


----------



## lonfan

If Anybody Could Snag a ROBOT WITHOUT SMITH For me Just tell me where to send the $$!! thanks

JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## XactoHazzard

MMM, I work in north Jersey and we have BL's up here... I also drove into Bristol, PA after work... I think there is a BL in Toms River and Egg Harbor Twp... None in our immediate area... Have a nice flight!

Travis


----------



## MonsterModelMan

XactoHazzard said:


> MMM, I work in north Jersey and we have BL's up here... I also drove into Bristol, PA after work... I think there is a BL in Toms River and Egg Harbor Twp... None in our immediate area... Have a nice flight!
> 
> Travis


Thanks Bro!....Are you and I ever going to hook up? We live too close to one another not to meet sometime.

MMM


----------



## Zombie_61

There are three Big Lots stores within 5 miles of my house (cuz I live in _that kind_ of neighborhood  ). Combining all three stores, they had a total of 12 Bowen Wolfman kits, 6 Spiderman kits, 5 L.I.S. Cyclops w/Chariot, 2 Captain America's, and 1 Hulk. :freak: 

Big Lots? Big Deal.


----------



## The-Nightsky

At least you guys have the Bowen wolfman....guys round here are really wantin that one..we just got hulks spideys robot w/o smith james bond and very few Munsters.


----------



## Sci-Fi-Modeler

We have one Big Lots here that i'm aware of. I don't know of any more close by me in the Hudson Valley except for that One. I will have to get my daughter to take me on Saturday or Sunday and see if they have anything there. About 6 years ago they did a thing with tons of Star Trek kits they sold off in that store , got me a few of them. You never can have Too Many Bird of Prey's in you fleet you know.

... carl......


.


----------



## spe130

Has anyone had any luck in the St. Louis area? So far all I've heard of are a bunch of Hulks - I want the Oddjob and Dr. Smith/Robot kits.


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS

I was down in El Paso Texas for the week and checked out their BL but nothing but cars. I'm back in Michigan now and will check here tomorrw. If I find one that has the Robot I will pick it up for you LON.


----------



## THRUSH Central

Dallas area has LOTS of Spidermans and Hulks. Scored one "red" Spiderman and one "green" Hulk. NO other kits here but these. T.U.C.


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS

I just checked the BL here by my home and nothing but Testers Car Models


----------



## MonsterModelMan

I found one near me in Clementon NJ and guess what I landed? 


A red chase Spidey! for $3.99 too!

They only had Hulks and Spidey from PL but also had all those Testor cars too!

MMM


----------



## Just Plain Al

Checked out one B.L. today, scored a Smith & Robot also a Munsters, really want a Bond and Oddjob. There is another B.L. about 20 miles in the other direction, maybe I'll check it out tomorrow. One of the workers did say they were expecting more kits during the week.


----------



## Nighteagle2001

I scored Oddjob and Hulk at my local BL. was the last Hulk, plenty of Oddjobs though. I'm gonna be checking back with them every so often


----------



## HARRY

Nothin but Testors Car Models at my nearest one.


----------



## Nighteagle2001

At some BLs you really have to search for them. not every store goes by the planned layout. I found the kits I bought mixed in with the barbie dolls.


----------



## veedubb67

HARRY said:


> Nothin but Testors Car Models at my nearest one.


Same here in Colorado Springs. Damn.


----------



## MonsterModelMan

You also need to look in the auto dept. That is where I found a few Hulk kits hiding as well as Spidey in the regular toy section. Sometimes, I think that they are just trying to find shelf space to move the items so they put them anywhere they can fit them....

Still would like to find the Wolfman and Mummy kits (PL version of course)

MMM


----------



## Just Plain Al

Checked a second B.L. today, found a red Spidy, a green Hulk, and both colors of the LOTG snake kit. Left another white snake on the shelf. Hulk and the snake were where the models normally are, Spidy was on an endcap half-way across the store.


----------



## kit-junkie

Seems like there are alot of Spidey, Hulk and Land of The Giants snakes out there. That's all I found at the nearest Big Lot. They looked like they had already been picked over. Doesn't seem like anyone wants the snakes.


----------



## NTRPRZ

*Warning! Robots at Big Lots*

I found 10 LIS Robots for $3.99 each at our local Dover, Del. Big Lots. I've not journeyed 20 miles south to Milford to check there.

As with the rest of you, the manager said they never know what comes in on the truck. However, I'll be back Friday to see if any more kits have come in.

And yes, I bought 2 of the 10. Thought I'd leave a few for the rest of ya!


----------



## lisfan

they had the robot and dr smith kits at mine if anyone is looking for one


----------



## Dave Hussey

How much were the Robot and Smith kits, John?
Huzz


----------



## lisfan

hi dave

$3.99 i believe
lisfan


----------



## Dave Hussey

Lisfan - holy whoops! Do you still want that Seaview resin bow that I was supposed to send to you like, MONTHS ago?

Huzz


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Went to Big Lots today. No PL kits!


----------



## blacknight74656

Found alot of Creatures at one in my area. If anyone has The Mummy or Wolfman that they want to trade for let me know. I can get Captian America, Spiderman, Hulk, Cyclops, Batboat, and Smith and Robot.


----------



## A Taylor

Looking for Cyclops/Chariot, LOTG Snakes, Wolfman, Creatures, Captain America & Oddjob.
Local stores have Munsters, Spidey, Hulk, LIS Robot, LIS Robot & Smith, & James Bond.
Email me off list if you want to trade or can purchase, please!
Thanks dudes.
AT


----------



## The-Nightsky

Is the creature among those at Big Lots?? If so let me know and perhaps we can arrange a trade if someone comes across one


----------



## blacknight74656

The creature is among the ones at Big Lots. One in my area had a ton of them. Still have a few in the area that I need to check.


----------



## Dave Hussey

hey Lisfan - I still owe you that Seaview bow - I fully acknowledge my slackness here. If you still want it let me know and I'll send it (finally) to you.

And, I'd love to get a couple of Smith and the Robot kits, which I'd pay for plus shipping. What else have they got?

Huzz
(if you thought snail mail was slow, think again - I can be slower!)


----------



## The-Nightsky

F91 said:


> Nightsky, We have the Captain America here, wanna trade for the LIS Robot?


Got it today!!! You should get yours today or tommorrow! Thanks Rich


----------



## Hammerdude

I've been to 3 BL's here in NC. The first had Spideys and Hulks about 4 of each. The second had about 10 LIS Robots (Picked up 3 of them  ) The third had about 6 Munster Livingrooms (Now they were tempting). I've gotta check the phone book to see where the other stores are. Tracking down these things could turn into a parttime job. :freak:


----------



## Night-Owl

Drove over to Springfield a BL there had two Hulks left, my friend and his teenage daughter get those. Its her first kit. And a bunch of Bonds, got two of those. Still waiting to see if the store here in Joplin gets any in.


----------



## Mitchellmania

I got Dr Smith and Robot. Thats all they had.


----------



## Dave Hussey

None of gthe discount stores here where I am in Canada have 'em. Crap! I'd love a couple of extra Smith and Robots. 

Huzz


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Just got back from a BL in Beverly, NJ and they had NADA except for the Testors cars...absolutely NO PL kits to be found!

I wonder if they will be getting any more of them???
Still looking for a PL Wolfman and PL Mummy!

If anyone finds any at these great prices....let me know!

MMM


----------



## woozle

Vancouver Washington had 5 Wolfman kits for $4.. and a buncha cars.


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Woozle,

I just sent you a PM.

MMM


----------



## sbaxter

The one I visited tonight had several James Bonds -- those were all I could find. Didn't really expect to see those, actually.

Really strange thing I saw were a number of _Batman Begins_ toys. I mean, already?

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## F91

Funny, but everytime I go to Big Lots and buy a couple of kits, the ladies there just chat up LIS and Captain America. Different person each time and each time they fondly remember LIS and how they loved the show.


----------



## Drag Monster

I found a extra Green Hulk kit. If anyone has a extra Dr.Smith & Robot or a Captain America kit its available for trade.


----------



## Dave Hussey

Hey Rich, any Smoth and Robots left in your area?

Huzz


----------



## Bruce Bishop

Here in the suburbs around Salt Lake City I have only checked 2 Big Lots so far. Both had only the Captain America and the LIS Cyclops and Chariot scene (I bought one each at $4 per kit). They also have some of the RC 1/18 diecast cars. I picked up a copy of the Austin Powers Corvette, THE CAR, and a Shooting Star from Speed Racer, for $13 each.

However, they also had Nikota motor tools (like Dremels), as well as several other power tools from Nikota due to some liquidation deal.

One is just the basic tool with a carrycase and 80 bits/accessories for $20.

The other is the same kit but also has the extension flex kit with the pen-like end for more convenient working, as well as an extending table clamp to put on your worktable, to hold the tool when using the flex attachment, and a round end for the tool which lets you use it like a router, and this kit is just $25.

If you find the flex-tool version of the kit it's a great deal. I
liked it so much I bought two of them a day apart, and the rest were gone when I went back for the second one. There were still plenty of the $20 kits though.


----------



## Dave Hussey

Hey Bruce - don't suppose I could persuade ya to send me a couple of Cyclops and Chariots at my expense?

Huzz


----------



## JamesDFarrow

Or even better, send them to me at "his" expense.

James


----------



## woozle

... I wonder how many of these kits we'll be seeing on Ebay shortly.


----------



## Dave Hussey

Well James, they're only $4 US each. I want two. If Bruce could send three to me, I'll pay for four plus all shipping costs. That way, I'd get two, when they arrive I'd send one to you and Bruce can keep one for his trouble.

What do ya think Bruce and James?

Huzz


----------



## Zombie_61

woozle said:


> ... I wonder how many of these kits we'll be seeing on <a href=http://www.dpbolvw.net/click-1606754-2202639 target=_blank>eBay</a><img src=http://www.awltovhc.com/image-1606754-2202639 width=1 height=1 border=0> shortly.


Are you kidding? I've already seen a bunch of the kits that were on sale at BL listed on Evilbay--far more than usual, that is.

Unfortunately, the local BL's here in the L.A. area only seem to be selling the Bowen Wolfman and the Spiderman kits. Hmm...maybe "selling" isn't the proper term, since they aren't moving. "Offering" perhaps?  



sbaxter said:


> Really strange thing I saw were a number of Batman Begins toys. I mean, already?


Yeah, I saw a bunch of those myself. I wonder what that means...


----------



## F91

Huzz, no Robots in my area.


----------



## The-Nightsky

woozle said:


> ... I wonder how many of these kits we'll be seeing on <a href=http://www.dpbolvw.net/click-1606754-2202639 target=_blank>eBay</a><img src=http://www.awltovhc.com/image-1606754-2202639 width=1 height=1 border=0> shortly.


Shortly? Thery are already there.....Dang Greedy non modelers


----------



## JamesDFarrow

Dave Hussey said:


> Well James, they're only $4 US each. I want two. If Bruce could send three to me, I'll pay for four plus all shipping costs. That way, I'd get two, when they arrive I'd send one to you and Bruce can keep one for his trouble.
> 
> What do ya think Bruce and James?
> 
> Huzz


LOL! I was just joking. I don't need any more PL kits. Just ask OAB.
My apartment looks like a hobby shop now. LOL!

James


----------



## Dave Hussey

Oh well, I would've sent ya one!

Huzz


----------



## fjimi

none in marietta GA- I'd buy plenty.


----------



## irocer

After touring 4 stores I came up with Hulk, Spiderman, Oddjob and the Munsters kits. The funny thing is that each store had different kitsand one had none at all. I've got to hit a few more stores to try and find some more. I got the Munster kit for only $3.99. RC2's PL gain is still likely our loss, but I'm glad they are turning that around a little with this clearing out of stock.


----------



## kit-junkie

woozle said:


> ... I wonder how many of these kits we'll be seeing on eBay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shortly.


I ordered three cases of PL kits to sell on evilBay about a month ago trying to make a little extra spending cash for a trip next month. A week after I get them, RC2 decides to liquidate the PL stock. Now mine aren't even getting bids. You can get them at Big Lot for less than I paid for them in bulk. What a waste of time and money...

I should've known better, my luck usually stinks. I'll end up sitting on them. Good thing I only bought kits that I like.

Maybe I'll build an army of B9's (LIS Robots) and use them for bowling pins.


----------



## Zombie_61

kit-junkie said:


> I ordered three cases of PL kits to sell on evilBay...A week after I get them, RC2 decides to liquidate the PL stock. Now mine aren't even getting bids. You can get them at Big Lot for less than I paid for them in bulk. What a waste of time and money...


Just sit on 'em for a while. Eventually Big Lots will sell all the kits they have, and builders will return to the Bay of E for their prized purchases.


----------



## Dave Hussey

Would anyone be willing to send me a few kits at my expense? I'm interested in the Creature, LIS Cyclops, LIS Cyclops and Chariot, LIS Robot, LIS Dr. Smith and Robot, Dick Tracy, Dick Tracy Space Coupe.

Huzz


----------



## F91

Huzz, The only one we have here that you want is the LIS Cyclops with Chariot, if you want it, I'll get it at cost for you. Not sure about shipping, PM or email me.


----------



## lisfan

hi dave ill check out the kits today for availability. i was there last week phil:thumbsup:
update : got your kits dave, smith and robots, thats all they had to offer at that store.


----------



## Dave Hussey

Hi Rich,

Kewel! I sent you an email at your direct address.

Huzz


----------



## lisfan

i know im talking crazy here! if anyone sees jupiter II or seaviews at big lots .
give me a hollar ok?


----------



## enterprise_fan

All they had at BL near me were the HULK, go two of them. Checking tomorrow for anything new that might have come in.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

I went to a BL today,and found the Munsters,Hulk,Spiderman,and Smith and the Robot.


----------



## spe130

Does anyone want to do a trade? I only have a few more BLs in the St. Louis area to hit, and haven't found Smith and the Robot or James Bond. I already have an extra red Spidey, and I can get the Munsters and the Land of the Giants Snake. I can probably get white Spideys and Hulks, Oddjob, and the LIS Cyclops. I'm going to hit three more BLs tomorrow afternoon, and make a second pass at one or two more.

So far I have a red Spidey, Oddjob, and the LIS Cyclops for my own stash. I'm going to pick up at least one more Oddjob for myself.

This is crazy talk, I know, but have any BLs had Robbie the Robot?


----------



## Zombie_61

Hell, I'd settle for a lousy Mummy kit at this point... 
(Insert jokes below)


----------



## Dave Hussey

Y'know, all this talk about these kits and specifically the Smith and Robot kit has reminded me of a question I've had about that kit for some time now.

I could never figure out why no one ever produced a resin figure of young Wil Robinson to go with the Dr. Smith and the Robot model kit. I mean, the most common Lost in Space episode plot involved Smith getting those three into trouble while Wil saved the day and in the end the Robot got a few good digs in at Smith. 

Personally, I'd much rather have a Wil Robinson figure to go along with the Smith and Robot kit or with the solitary Robot kit than the figure that was released of Wil's eldest sister, whose name escapes me.

And why no replacement heads to convert Smith into Major West or Dr. Robinson?

Huzz


----------



## F91

Good points Huzz, I was wondering about replacement heads for the Smith figure too. Judy


----------



## A Taylor

Huzz,
Smith is dressed in his uniform and parka from the first 5 or 6 episodes - before he and Will started spending much time together.
AT


----------



## Dave Hussey

Rich: Judy - of course! What a silly bunt I am. 

AT - yes, that seems right to me too. But just the same, I'd gladly accept that inaccuracy if I could display a nicely sculpted Wil Robinson along with the Good Doctor and his mechanical companion. Or perhaps a resin Wil Robinson could include a new torso for Dr. Smith to present him in his shirt and sweater as seen in the later episodes where Wil, Smith and the Robot embarked on their classic adventures.

Huzz


----------



## JGG1701

How's come all I see is "Testors" models ?


----------



## Zombie_61

Dave Hussey said:


> And why no replacement heads to convert Smith into Major West or Dr. Robinson?


Why no replacement head to convert Smith into someone who looks like Jonathan Harris? :freak:


----------



## spindrift

*hey Guys- still need LIS kits, will trade!*

a have found the following at my BL:
Hulk
Spiderman
LOTG Snake
Oddjob
Munsters

will trade any of these one for one or will buy. i need:

LIS cyclops
LIS cyclops/chariot
James Bond

contact me! Gary :wave:


----------



## Darth Vender

Hey Spindrift - I sent you an email. Thanks.


----------



## kit-junkie

Anyone have a PL Wolfman (plastic) that they want to get rid of? I'd sooner buy it from a Hobby Talk member than on evilBay. PM or eMail me. Thanks!


----------



## Dave Hussey

Personally, I quite like the Dr. Smith sculpt actually.

I recall that when the kit was being developed, one of the folks from Polar Lights who was posting here at the time indicated that it was personally approved by none other than Jonathan Haris himself before the kit was put into production. And, I believe that several pre-production revisions were made to the sculpt at Mr. Harris' request until he was satisfied with it.

Huzz


----------



## Darth Vender

Hey, lookin to trade for some of the Big Lots kits - I have....
.
Revell Monsters of the Movies FRANKENSTEIN,
Revell Monsters of the Movies DRACULA,
Aurora/Polar lights GODZILLA,
Aurora/Polar lights RODAN,
Aurora/Polar lights GHIDRAH,
Konami BATTLESTAR GALACTICA Cyclon Centurian,
Konami BATTLESTAR GALACTICA Cylon Base Star,
Konami STINGRAY,
(Konami models are MIB, pre-painted and assembled, 3" tall/long)
Skynet T-3 T-850 Vinyl Figure Kit 1/12 scale Pre-painted,
Skynet T-3 T-850 Battle Damaged Vinyl Figure Kit 1/12 scale Pre-painted.
.
All are mint in box / Sealed / Mint to Near mint boxes.
.
Lookin for....
.
Lost in Space Cyclops with Chariot,
Captain America,
The Wolfman,
The Creature from the Black Lagoon.
.
Email me if interested in mix and match trade.
.
Thanks,
-Chuck.


----------



## Zombie_61

Dave Hussey said:


> Personally, I quite like the Dr. Smith sculpt actually.
> 
> I recall that when the kit was being developed, one of the folks from Polar Lights who was posting here at the time indicated that it was personally approved by none other than Jonathan Haris himself before the kit was put into production. And, I believe that several pre-production revisions were made to the sculpt at Mr. Harris' request until he was satisfied with it.


Really? I've never thought it was a particularly good likeness. Then I found this before-and-after comparison of a modified build-up, which (I think) shows how good it could have been.


----------



## Dave Hussey

Hi Zombie! Cool pics, but I respectfully offer a diffferent opinion. I think the Polar Lights original is more like Mr. Harris than the modified one in your picture. Although the paint work is clearly superior on the modified sculpt, it looks like the guy OD'ed on Rogaine or has been hanging out with William Shatner - the hair is just_ way_ too thick!

Of course, no one was better qualified to attest to the likeness of the original sculpt than Jonathan Harris. Sadly, he's no longer with us. But as I understand it, he was somewhat difficult to please when it came to the sculpt of the model and initiated several revisions to it. Its also my understanding that he was quite pleased with the final result.

Huzz


----------



## Zombie_61

Dave Hussey said:


> Cool pics, but I respectfully offer a different opinion. I think the Polar Lights original is more like Mr. Harris than the modified one in your picture. Although the paint work is clearly superior on the modified sculpt, it looks like the guy OD'ed on Rogaine or has been hanging out with William Shatner - the hair is just_ way_ too thick!


Ah, the brilliance of freedom of speech and the ability to express varying opinions openly! One of the many great things about Hobby Talk! :thumbsup: 

I've always thought the Polar Lights sculpt had too _little_ hair, and that it was styled incorrectly. To me, it looks more like a crewcut than the actual style Mr. Harris wore in the series; something about the hairline, I think. But that's the great thing about this hobby--we can build them the way _we_ like them!


----------



## spe130

I definately like one thing about the version in the kit...Smith is in the earlier uniform, making him look like the much more menacing and dangerous Smith from the very start of the series. Nice touch.


----------



## Dave Hussey

Zombie - who did the remake of Smith by the way?

And I do hope you are taking advantage of the sale to get a few extra models. Its tough for folks like me in Canada where there are no Big Lots stores and have to pester our buddies to pick up an extra kit or two for us.

I just picked up a Creature at the local shop for $24. You guys can get them for only $4!!. Even on WWW.MJVar.com they cost $6 to $10 each.

Huzz


----------



## F91

Hey Huzz, I've tried to email you a couple of times, I picked up some kits for you, drop me an email. You can pay for them, HONEST! I won't try and give them to you!


----------



## LT Firedog

Hey all, It’s been a long time since I made a post. I keep up on stuff by following Hobby Talk and other web sites. Just have very little time to spend on the web to make post. 

Looking to trade for PL the Bowen Wolf man, Creature, LOTG snake, & Odd Job. My search of about 20 Big Lots shows a limited selection here in central FLA., lots of the same kits. Munster's, Dr. Z.Smith&B9, Lost In space Cyclops, Spiderman, Hulk etc.

So if any of you Lucky people want to trade or sell cheap please let me know.

On a side note I’m no longer a Wonderfest virgin. Yes it’s true I went to my 1st show this year and had one awesome time. I can’t wait till next year.

Thanks LT. Firedog


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS

Went to a few BLS today and only found one in Fraser, MI that had Spiderman, LOTG and Hulk chaser kit and I grabbed them.


----------



## spe130

I had a good time cruising around St. Louis to all the Big Lots within easy range while I was visiting the fam this weekend. I found about half of what I was looking for, and I'm working on some trades for the rest (thanks, guys!)...now I've just got to find time to build this stuff...

Oh, if anyone can get a LIS Cyclops/Chariot kit, let me know what you'd be interested in in trade...I'll see what I can get.


----------



## lisfan

FYI : i checked another one , only spiderman and hulks there! wouldnt it be cool to find jupiter II and seaviews? i know it's not going to happen


----------



## Mitchellmania

I found a Spidey and some Hulks. I'm lookin for Capt America. Anyone want
to sell one to me? Or I can trade a Dr Smith and Robot!


----------



## beck

been by the local BL here every other day since this thread began . nada , bupkiss , zero . i give up ! 
hb


----------



## enterprise_fan

Someone better the hobby stores. The HobbyTownUSA near me is selling the PL kits, and I don't think they are selling at BL prices.


----------



## Dave Hussey

Have you seen that PL Spindrifts are going for around $50 on ebay?

Huzz


----------



## Zorro

Dave Hussey said:


> Have you seen that PL Spindrifts are going for around $50 on eBay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Huzz


Hmmm. Just picked up the last one at my local hobby shop during a 50% off sale. Got it for around $11.00 I think.


----------



## Zombie_61

Dave Hussey said:


> Zombie - who did the remake of Smith by the way?


I wish I knew the artist's name. I found the photo on a "B9 Builder's Club" bb a couple of years ago, and saved it so that I could try to "improve" on my own Dr. Smith kit. Funny thing is, the site was all about people trying to build 1:1 scale replicas of the LIS robot, and in the middle of everyone else's full-size photos is this _one photo_ of this artists Dr. Smith kit.  



Dave Hussey said:


> And I do hope you are taking advantage of the sale to get a few extra models. Its tough for folks like me in Canada where there are no Big Lots stores and have to pester our buddies to pick up an extra kit or two for us.


I can certainly sympathize with you Huzz, and I wish I could have taken advantage of the sale. But after looking in the four local BL stores, the only PL kits I found were Spiderman, the Bowen Wolfman, the L.I.S. Cyclops w/chariot, and Captain America. The only one I didn't have was Captain America, which I don't really want (not that big a fan of the kit or the comic). Oh well, just my luck. 

I've noticed a lot of these kits are showing up on eBay lately with a starting or "Buy It Now" price of around $10 US. If I didn't know better I might think a few enterprising Americans were trying to make a few bucks on the side.


----------



## beck

okay , so i didn't actually give up . i headed up the road a piece to the next town and did manage to find a tremendous selection as long as yer selecting James Bond . sheesh , i mean why couldn't they have had 1 Smith & Robot or 20 Munster's LR kits lol . 
hb


----------



## beck

BTW , anyone willing to part with or pick up an extra Smith/Robot ? please LMK . 
hb


----------



## F91

Harrell, I'll see if I can get a Smith-Robot for you.


----------



## spe130

Zombie, what are you looking for? I could use a Cyclops/Chariot or two...


----------



## beck

hey Rich , that'd be super . if ya can , just PM me the details .
thanks buddy ,
hb


----------



## spindrift

*That Ebay PL Spindrift is a bizzare circumstance...*

there is NO WAY that can be correct. they go for $10-15 tops on Ebay. they are readily found at hobby shops and mail order for $20 or so. i have no idea what is going on with that auction...confusion with the Aurora original?


----------



## Zombie_61

spe130 said:


> Zombie, what are you looking for? I could use a Cyclops/Chariot or two...


I'd like to help you out, but the Cyclops/Chariot kits are all gone, as are the Captain America's. The last time I looked was about a week ago, and only 1 store had any kits left; 3 or 4 Spiderman kits and about 12 Bowen Wolfman kits, and they may be gone by now.  

To answer your question, I was looking to pick up an extra Mummy kit if I found one.


----------



## The Batman

I visited 4 different Big!Lots in my area today and picked up a Captain America, LIS Cyclops with Chariot, and another Spiderman ( cuz my youngest wanted a Spidey for himself ). No sign of Bond, Oddjob, Munsters, or LOTG Snake.

I'm wanting a Bond to do a conversion - anybody seen him?

- GJS


----------



## The-Nightsky

weve got bonds here!!!


----------



## The Batman

NightSky,

Do you suppose we could make some kind of arrangement where I could acquire a Bond from you?

- GJS


----------



## blacknight74656

Has anybody found Mummy or Bowen Wolfmans? I have been to every BL in my area and have only found Spider-man, Hulk, Captian America, Smith with B-9, Cyclops without chariot, Creature from the Black Lagoon, and the Batboat. If anyone can help me out send my a pm. I will gladly trade or pay for a wolfman or mummy.


----------



## The-Nightsky

The Batman said:


> NightSky,
> 
> Do you suppose we could make some kind of arrangement where I could acquire a Bond from you?
> 
> - GJS


THAT COULD BE A DEFINITE POSSIBILITY,BATS.Send me a PM and we'll work out the details.


----------



## F91

Has anyone seen the mummy at all? I only saw a picyure of it in the BL display sheet. Not sure if it was ever part of the blowout, yet.


----------



## spe130

Batman, anything else you need but Bond? I'd trade for a Cyclops/Chariot. I can probably get Oddjob, Munsters, and the LOTG Snake, maybe a few others.


----------



## fernieo

F91 said:


> Has anyone seen the mummy at all? I only saw a picyure of it in the BL display sheet. Not sure if it was ever part of the blowout, yet.


 I've only seen it at one BL,for some reason they were priced @ $9.95. Still got one anyway. Saw a bunch still there the other day.


----------



## ost15jr

Anyone know where I can buy a 'bunch' of the Munsters kits at a good price? I'm in Canada and would be willing to pay up to $6 a kit for up to 6 of them. The only thing is shipping. It shouldn't cost much more than $15 to ship them here. I just checked eHobby and for $32 worth of Munsters kits (that's only for three), shipping would have been $38!

:dude:


----------



## Hammerdude

All the Big Lots in my area are cleaned out. Does anyone know if they restock this kind of thing?? I asked an Asst. Manager and he didn't even know what I was talking about. Once he realized that they were model kits he said they usually only get models in when they appear in their sale paper. He had no idea if they would get any more or not. Has anyone else seen them restocked in their local BL?


----------



## Zorro

Hammerdude said:


> All the Big Lots in my area are cleaned out. Does anyone know if they restock this kind of thing?? I asked an Asst. Manager and he didn't even know what I was talking about. Once he realized that they were model kits he said they usually only get models in when they appear in their sale paper. He had no idea if they would get any more or not. Has anyone else seen them restocked in their local BL?


No restocking here (and slim pickin's to begin with). I got the same basic answer when I started looking for these kits two weeks ago - "We don't know _what_ we're getting until we open up the shipping boxes."


----------



## razorwyre1

ost15jr said:


> Anyone know where I can buy a 'bunch' of the Munsters kits at a good price? I'm in Canada and would be willing to pay up to $6 a kit for up to 6 of them. The only thing is shipping. It shouldn't cost much more than $15 to ship them here. I just checked eHobby and for $32 worth of Munsters kits (that's only for three), shipping would have been $38!
> 
> :dude:


send me a privae message. the big lots i went to yesterday had a bunch of munsters., and i ship to canada daily. i think you may be making a brash presumption about that 15 bucks though.


----------



## razorwyre1

Hammerdude said:


> All the Big Lots in my area are cleaned out. Does anyone know if they restock this kind of thing?? I asked an Asst. Manager and he didn't even know what I was talking about. Once he realized that they were model kits he said they usually only get models in when they appear in their sale paper. He had no idea if they would get any more or not. Has anyone else seen them restocked in their local BL?


big lots specializes in "_*closeouts*_". they bought out ALL the remaining pl discontinued kits, divvied them up between their stores (who got which and how many based on demographics), and thats that. when they are gone, they are gone.


----------



## Hammerdude

razorwyre1 said:


> big lots specializes in "_*closeouts*_". they bought out ALL the remaining pl discontinued kits, divvied them up between their stores (who got which and how many based on demographics), and thats that. when they are gone, they are gone.


Thanks Razor. I understand that Big Lots deals in closeouts. I guess what I was getting at and didn't state very clearly was--

Have all the kits been distributed or do they expect any more to come down the pipeline. 

If thats the case, Oh Well, it sure was fun while it lasted!!


----------



## Dave Hussey

I really hope that I am wrong, but I am quite fearful that this is the end of the line for the easily available Aurora repop. 

All I've heard recently is that planned sci fi kits have been cancelled and other mainstay sci fi figure and vehicle kits are going out of production and are being sold off in bargain chains. And despite having asked a number of times, I haven't heard any positive news that new styrene kits in those genres will be announced in the near future.

So, I am taking advantage of this to stock up on as many kits as I reasonably can for what I am afraid will be a sci fi and figure modeler's ice age. And if anyone in an official capacity can tell me that there is no need to do that, well, I'm all ears and I'd love to be given the opportunity of being proven wrong.

Huzz


----------



## ost15jr

> Razorwyre1: i think you may be making a brash presumption about that 15 bucks though.


Hi Razor -- thanks for the message. Maybe I am thinking a little low - I usually figure on a kit weighing about a pound but yeah, Munsters is a little heavier. I've sent you a message - let me know and thanks again!
:dude:


----------



## swhite228

The Big lots close to me in Tucson has a ton of Captain America at $3.99.
They also have the LIS Cyclops with Charriet for $8.99, but they don't have any of the die cast cars.


----------



## Otto69

Dave, consider me relatively uninformed in all this, but I suspect ebay will be the home of cheap or at least fair priced PL kits for some time to come. Right now everyone's running out to BL to pick up duplicates in the hope of making a killing on ebay. After a few months I'm guessing this will be like the infamous "6 sealed Dracula's Roadster" days which still happen on ebay periodically.

Of course my perspective is perhaps slightly different than some peoples. If I have one of a particular kit and build it the odds of me going back and redoing it, thus requiring another pop of the same kit, is unlikely.


----------



## terryr

Didn't read the middle pages, but there is a big lot website. Maybe they can help out.

http://www.biglots.com/


----------



## Dave Hussey

Otto, I'm getting them because I want them for me!

There are some kits that I want because I don't have one yet, like the B9 Robot and the Dick Tracy Space Coupe. Others, like the Creature are just cool. Also, my skills have improved a bit over the years after hanging out here and I can probably do a much nicer job now on a Creature or Cyclops than I did on my existing un-dry-brushed build-ups just a few years ago.
And I've got a three year old at home and I expect that at some point he'll want to take a Smith and Robot, LIS Cyclops and Chariot, Creature or Bowen Wolfman and try his hand. So I'm trying to have two or three of kits like that; one for him to destroy, er build - and one for me! But under no circumstances is he getting at my Spindrifts, Seaviews, Invaders UFOs of my sole Flying Sub!

Huzz


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Well, I visited 3 Big Lots in 2 days...one near Baltimore and NO PL kits at all.

2 others were in South Jersey near Somers Point/Egg Harbor...NO PL kits at all!
I don't know if they will be restocking or if this was a one time event!

I can tell you that a local hobby shop - AAA Hobbies tries to sell PL Captain America at $29.95...which is retail list price.
So...that will most likely sit on his shelf for quite some time.

I'd love to get a few PL Captain America kits at $3.99 a piece...just on principal alone knowing that they are trying to be sold at $29.95...!

BTW: Woozle....received those Wolfman kits! Thanks!

MMM


----------



## HARRY

Well went to pick my Dad up from his sisters in Conway and stopped by their BL.Well lo and behold I saw some kits.Along with the Testors car kits I saw a row of Hulks and James Bonds.Picked up a JB because I never got one,left the Hulk cause I have one.Gonna try the BL in Myrtle Beach this weekend and see what they got.I'd love to have a Capt America.If I can't find one could I buy one off of someone here?I'd appreciate it.I'll let y'all know.Thanks.


----------



## lonfan

Well my Big Lots here in CT. have got NUTHIN! or I'd help ANYBODY obtain Whatever they Wanted as it stands I had given up on EVER getting a Capt. Action and as for the Originals ...Well lets just say Maybe if I was to win that Lotto! So IF anybody Sees the Capt. and / or his Evil Alien Foe going cheap PLEASE PLEASE ALERT ME and as I've said I'll Pay ya' AND I'll Give ya' a Built Up Kit Called a CTHULU from INTELEG INTERNATIONAL It's a BIG Vinyl Kit of some Winged Creature from a Lovecraft Novel Rendered by one John Dennett I snagged him for $30.00 But I'll Be glad to give him to a good home! lol I needed a Repop Robot Kit and Capt Action Figure (hey I'll take this deal over to the Swap & Sell Sorry)
JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## razorwyre1

monstermodelman, i highly suspect that which big lots got what are based on demographics. now i went the other day and all the stores saved one had been wiped out.

the really discouraging this is that this probably means no more figure kits from pl ever. we suspected this was coming, but this is about as good as a rc2 press release saying "no more figures".


----------



## Dave Hussey

Razor - you said:

"the really discouraging this is that this probably means no more figure kits from pl ever. we suspected this was coming, but this is about as good as a rc2 press release saying "no more figures". "

I absolutely share the same concern. I remember all too well the days when the only way to get an Aurora model was to pay several hundred dollars for it. And as I've said many times, all I hear is news that kits like these are going out of production and other kits are being cancelled by RC2, all the while there is no news on any new kits and amazingly, their reps continue to say that there is nothing to worry about. That's why I am buying as many of these as I can get. 

Huzz


----------



## The-Nightsky

Dave Hussey said:


> Razor - you said:
> 
> "the really discouraging this is that this probably means no more figure kits from pl ever. we suspected this was coming, but this is about as good as a rc2 press release saying "no more figures". "
> 
> I absolutely share the same concern. I remember all too well the days when the only way to get an Aurora model was to pay several hundred dollars for it. And as I've said many times, all I hear is news that kits like these are going out of production and other kits are being cancelled by RC2, all the while there is no news on any new kits and amazingly, their reps continue to say that there is nothing to worry about. That's why I am buying as many of these as I can get.
> 
> Huzz


Same here.I'd like to get as many as I can so I can have them for the future,Not turn around and sell them on the e-place.I have enjoyed building Polar lights kits and I may want to build another Dr Smith n Robot Or Creature in the near future and I know Im not going to want to pay "collector" prices down the line.-Bryan


----------



## F91

Ditto Huzz. I'm getting a lot of these! Trading material and future projects. I would have to think that there will be more liquidations of these types of kits in the future, at least till they are all gone.


----------



## Dave Hussey

Rich, I too hope that these will continue to show up from time to time for a while yet. And I'm buying in anticipation that my kid may one day want to build some of these. So, I'm trying to have one copy of certain kits for him and one for me. 

And until RC2 puts its money where its mouth is and announces a new figure or vehicle kit from the sci fi, horror or fantasy genre, I'm going on the assumption that they have no plan to do so. So I'm getting them while I can! And I'd love to be proven wrong.

Am I bothering with Trek kits? Nah. I think the Enterprise will always be easy to get; it always has been in the past. Its the other stuff that concerns me.

Huzz


----------



## ost15jr

I bought a Go Cart at Wonderfest for $45. Doesn't that mean we're bound to start seeing $3 Go Carts at Big Lots soon? On your marks, get set, . . . . 

:dude:


----------



## mhorm

Hey guys, I'm in Las Vegas. The BL out here has at least 10 of everything except JB, LOTG Snake. Don't know if that helps anybody. Might be willing to pick some up to trade, looking for Psycho and Adams Family houses, Witch, Forgotten Prisoner, Hunchback, Spindrift.....let me know.


----------



## Dave Hussey

HI Mhorm!

Welcome!!

I haven't heard of anyone finding a Spindrift yet. If they do, I'll take a dozen!

And I could always use an extra Creature or two.
Huzz


----------



## Mitchellmania

Seems out here in the Northeast they are only sending one case of the same model to each of the stores within about a 50 mile radius I have found-
Dr Smith and Robot, The Robot, and Spiderman. I'm still looking. I bet
most of the best selection is in the Midwest. Good luck guys!
I picked up a Munsters living room from Toyzz for about $12.00 post included.


----------



## mhorm

Dave,
Sorry I didn't know there were any Creatures out there. Let me clarify, there LIS w Cyclops with and without veihicle, Dr Smith w/ Robot, Hulk, Capt. America, Spiderman, The Mummy, The wolfman, The Munsters, I think that was it. The shelf was full. Sorry about the mis-information. As far as the Spidrift goes I was looking to get one of those for trade.


----------



## Steven Coffey

At my local Biglots they have the Hulk ,Spidy and the Robot and Dr Smith and the Creature .Thats at every store .I bought 1 of each .


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS

I have been to 5 BLS here in Michigan and 3 out of the 5 all they have here is LOTG, Hulk & Spiderman.


----------



## uss_columbia

(off topic)



HARRY said:


> Along with the Testors car kits...


Did anyone happen to look at the Testors 80 Corvette kits? They have some funky cylindrical thing where teh V8 should be. What's up with that?! (Both versions of the model have the same bogus engine.) It got me curious.


----------



## Cajjunwolfman

Is the run over? Most of the kits are sold at BL in my town and not restocked.


----------



## spe130

St. Louis area only seems to have Spidey, Hulk, LOTG, and one store each has had Munsters, Oddjob, and Cyclops (ironically, the last two were at the same store and the only ones they had).

USS Columbia, that weird engine was the reason I didn't pick up any Corvette kits. I love 'Vettes, but I'll just wait for a 50% off Hobby Lobby sale and get better ones there.


----------



## Otto69

I finally went to 2 BL stores today in my area. In one I found two LIS cyclops kits on a random shelf. In the other I found an opened-and-re-taped PL new-mummy kit. That's it. There are some other stores but one requires a $3 bridge toll and the others several gallons of gas and these days that negates any possible savings . I well recall spending probably $5 or more in gas to find a NC-01 kit when they were on sale from that video chain.


----------



## LGFugate

I got fed up with the no-show of kits at my local BLs, so I emailed a complaint to corporate. (There is a link on their website.) I was pleasantly surprised to get a reply back less than 15 minutes later, asking for more information. After a two-day, back-and forth exchange, they had offered to find the kits I wanted, but were unable to locate the stock to send to my local store. If I had done this sooner, I may have been able to get the kits I wanted.


That said, I had to travel to Evansville, Indiana (a 6-hour drive one way!) with my wife this weekend for a committment at the University of Evansville, which our daughter Lyndsie is attending. Before leaving, we stopped by the Evansville Big Lots and I found two James Bond kits for $3.99 each. At the check-out, I asked the lady about more, and she told me that they had had a bunch of kits a couple of weeks before, but those two I had were all that was left. At least I got a James Bond!!!

Larry


----------



## LGFugate

Hey!


When did I become an "Elder Statesman"? Does that mean I qualify for a Senior Discount at McDonalds?

Larry

:dude:


----------



## ost15jr

Me too, LGFUgate! It must turn there on your 500th post. Hard to believe I'm that hardcore that I've posted here 500 times!

:dude:


----------



## Trek Ace

Oh, you kids!


----------



## Quintillus

spe130 said:


> USS Columbia, that weird engine was the reason I didn't pick up any Corvette kits. I love 'Vettes, but I'll just wait for a 50% off Hobby Lobby sale and get better ones there.


I did pick up one each of these kits. When I looked into them at the Testor's website, they refer to them as being perfect for the beginning modeler. I guess the only reason they are a skill level 2 is that they require glue.

I'll just make their outsides look nice. Or wrecked, I haven't decided.

BTW, what is the difference between the two different versions of each car?

To keep this on topic, you really have to hunt around the stores to find some of these PL kits. In the last of the 4 stores I've checked, the the LOTG snake kits were in one area, and two hulk kits were on an endcap in another.


----------



## HARRY

I had to put my sister in law on the trail at the BL in N.C..She came up with a Odd job and a LIS Cyclops and that was it.I found the James Bond here.Well thats 3 and counting.


----------



## ChrisW

Looks like it has dried up locally. Dr. Smith and the Robot, Odd Job, Spidey and Hulk were at the local Big Lots. 

What I've enjoyed seeing here on the board was the sense of comraderie - folks trading and offering to pick up kits that weren't available locally...


----------



## Dave Hussey

ChrisW - its like the good old days! 

Up here in Canadia (as Yamahog used to call it) where there are no Big Lots stores I've had to rely on some great folks to help me get some of these kits. And I'd like to publicly think F91, Lisfan and Zombie 61 for going out of their way and picking up some kits for me!

Huzz :thumbsup: 

Now if I could only find a way to mail some Molsons or Labatts across the border to say thanks!


----------



## F91

No worries Huzz, I feel a trip to BC coming up!


----------



## Mitchellmania

Anyone out there would like to pick (or already have) a Capt America?
I'd pay $8.00+ plus Parcel Post shipping for it!


----------



## A Taylor

I need some Green Hornet and Kato sets for Captain Action if anyone can still find them... they never showed up on the Southeast. Email me if you can help!
Thanks,
AT


----------



## Darth Vender

ChrisW said:


> What I've enjoyed seeing here on the board was the sense of comraderie - folks trading and offering to pick up kits that weren't available locally...


THANKS TO SPINDRIFT - WE TRADED KITS WITH NEITHER ONE OF US KNOWING THE OTHER EXCEPT THROUGH A COUPLE EMAILS.
JUST WANNA TO BREAK INTO A SONG...
KITS....
KITS WILL KEEP US TOGETHER...
THINK OF ME BABE WHENEVER....
SOME SWEET TALKING DEALER COMES AROUND, SINGING A SONG...ETC...
THANKS AGAIN, GARY.
-CHUCK.


----------



## HARRY

Thank you to "The Captain and Chuck" for sticking that song in my head.I'll have to listen to some rap songs to remove it. My sister in law,who lives in N.C. and is vacationing in Fl.right now has found meThe Munsters Livingroom,Dr Smith and the Robot,Spiderman and the Hulk.Still looking for that elusive Capt America and The Wolfman.She said there are a couple more to visit. Nothing like getting your inlaws to use their vacation time to buy things that ya don't really need,but want.She's a good woman.


----------



## MonsterModelMan

swhite228,

I just sent you a PM on the PL Big Lots kits....

MMM


----------



## lisfan

Dave Hussey said:


> HI Mhorm!
> 
> Welcome!!
> 
> I haven't heard of anyone finding a Spindrift yet. If they do, I'll take a dozen!
> 
> And I could always use an extra Creature or two.
> 
> Huzz


 hi dave im still looking. id like one too. ill pick some up if i can find them


----------



## lisfan

Dave Hussey said:


> ChrisW - its like the good old days!
> 
> Up here in Canadia (as Yamahog used to call it) where there are no Big Lots stores I've had to rely on some great folks to help me get some of these kits. And I'd like to publicly think F91, Lisfan and Zombie 61 for going out of their way and picking up some kits for me!
> 
> Huzz :thumbsup:
> 
> Now if I could only find a way to mail some Molsons or Labatts across the border to say thanks!


 thanks dave.
some day maybe we will have a beer together


----------



## Mitchellmania

Mitchellmania said:


> Anyone out there would like to pick (or already have) a Capt America?
> I'd pay $8.00+ plus Parcel Post shipping for it!


NO ONE?


----------



## F91

Mitch, I got one for ya. Email me at [email protected] and we'll do the details.


----------



## Mitchellmania

Thanks! F91!!!


----------



## F91

Mitch, sent you an email. Ready to go on this end.


----------



## razorwyre1

is anyone on the left coast checking out pick and save stores? they are the same corperation as big lots, and do th same thing, closeouts.


----------



## F91

Well out here in Washington, we don't have pick and save but we do have Big Lots. I cleaned ours out (of PL models!).


----------



## The-Nightsky

Seems like all the big lots around here Are cleaned out as well,thanks to myself and a couple of buddies of mine,....Only thing left as of yesterday was a couple of Bonds.


----------



## razorwyre1

perhaps pick and save is strictly in the l.a. area?


----------



## Mitchellmania

F91 said:


> Mitch, sent you an email. Ready to go on this end.


Payment sent!! Pm me if you have extra kits you wanna sell!


----------



## F91

Mitch, Cap will head out today, What are you looking for? I'm looking for an Odd Job and Mummy.


----------



## Darth Vender

I thought Pick and Save was a grocery store, at least that's what their site says.


----------



## Mitchellmania

F91 said:


> Mitch, Cap will head out today, What are you looking for? I'm looking for an Odd Job and Mummy.


I'm looking for Cyclops w Chariot, Odd Job, Mummy, Dick Tracy.
 :wave:


----------



## Zombie_61

razorwyre1 said:


> is anyone on the left coast checking out pick and save stores? they are the same corperation as big lots, and do th same thing, closeouts.


Here in California all the Pic 'N' Save stores were changed over to Big Lots.


----------



## XactoHazzard

If anyone is still seeing these, I need a couple... BL in Jersey are lame...

I need a few Bonds(customising purposes)
1 or 2 LOTG Snakes
2 Capt Americas
2 Dr Smiths
2 Creatures
2 or 3 Mummys

I'm trying to get my brother in law into the hobby... these kits will help
I don't have much to trade but I will give you cash... People know I'm good for any kind of set-up.

[email protected]

Travis


----------



## Dave Hussey

GODZILLA ON THE RAMPAGE

(Reuters, AP)

In a stunning return, Godzilla, that most feared of monsters has laid waste to the port city of St. John's Newfoundland. Comunications from that island city have been disrupted since Thursday when Godzilla arrived, severing terrestrial and satellite communication links to the rest of the world. After destroying much of the city, Godzilla was seen partying on George Street with Russell Crowe, whereupon a brutal battle ensued when both of them made eyes at the same young lady. Godzilla however, was the victor and felled Crowe with a Nokia flip phone between the eyes.

As the dust settled, Godzilla disappeared in a south-westerly direction, apparently heading towards Port Orchard Washington in the United States and was heard muttering "first Russell Crowe, next Rich Danison". Washington state civil defence officials are on the alert and will be providing regular information to the alarmed public as it becomes available. All attempts to reach Rich Danison have failed and it is feared that he may already have fled at the news of Godzilla's impending arrival.

Huzz


----------



## Dr. Syn

Zorro, 

I'm in Raleigh as well. Which one did you go to?


----------



## Zorro

Dr. Syn said:


> Zorro,
> 
> I'm in Raleigh as well. Which one did you go to?


Dr. Syn - this is three weeks ago now but the one on Western Blvd. had nothing but the Cyclops kits and the one at Tower Shopping Center on New Bern Ave. had zilch. There's also one out at RTP where I work that also had nada. I've checked that one every few days and they _still_ got nada. And that's nada' good thing. Never checked the one in Cary as I just got a little disgustipated and said to heck with it!


----------



## Paraclete1

XactoHazzard said:


> If anyone is still seeing these, I need a couple... BL in Jersey are lame...
> 
> I need a few Bonds(customising purposes)
> [email protected]
> 
> Travis


Travis, I sent you a private e-mail to the address above reference the Bond models.

Don


----------



## F91

Well, I just watched War of the Worlds today. Ain't runnin' from no damn Lizard! 


Dave Hussey said:


> GODZILLA ON THE RAMPAGE
> 
> (Reuters, AP)
> 
> In a stunning return, Godzilla, that most feared of monsters has laid waste to the port city of St. John's Newfoundland. Comunications from that island city have been disrupted since Thursday when Godzilla arrived, severing terrestrial and satellite communication links to the rest of the world. After destroying much of the city, Godzilla was seen partying on George Street with Russell Crowe, whereupon a brutal battle ensued when both of them made eyes at the same young lady. Godzilla however, was the victor and felled Crowe with a Nokia flip phone between the eyes.
> 
> As the dust settled, Godzilla disappeared in a south-westerly direction, apparently heading towards Port Orchard Washington in the United States and was heard muttering "first Russell Crowe, next Rich Danison". Washington state civil defence officials are on the alert and will be providing regular information to the alarmed public as it becomes available. All attempts to reach Rich Danison have failed and it is feared that he may already have fled at the news of Godzilla's impending arrival.
> 
> Huzz


----------



## LT Firedog

*56 styles*

Ok here's the deal. I found a shelf stocking order at one of the BL by my moms place. The order had a pitchure on how to set up the shelfs at the store.Showed Hulks, CPT. Amer, james Bond & ect. ect. The thing that struck me was that it said somthing to the effect that stores shipment would vary with 56 styles. Now 56 styles sounds like a whole lot more then 10 or so reported finds to date. Sure sound like this may be more then clearing of a few models to make room in the RC warehouse for more die casts cars. Has anyone got info on whats -up?


----------



## HARRY

My sister in law just came in tonight from a week in Florida with The Munsters Livingroom,Oddjob,The Hulk,Spiderman,The Lost in Space Robot,LIS Dr Smith and Robot and LIS Cyclops w/o chariot.No Cap America or Wolfman.Oh well this is enough.........for now.


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat

Dave Hussey said:


> Have you seen that PL Spindrifts are going for around $50 on eBay


They had a stack of them on clearance at Hobby Lobby for $6.


----------



## LGFugate

It may not be that RC2 is "clearing the warehouse" for more die-cast space. I've noticed that most, if not all of the kits that BL was selling were from expired licenses. We know, from Dave M.'s comments, that the Marvel license expired just after Captain America was shipped, so they can't make more Marvel-based kits. I believe the same would be true for the two James Bond-theme kits, and the Munsters, as well as the Lost In Space kits.

Yup, we'd all feel better if RC2 would share a little info, but we all know that's not in their nature. Does Revell/Monogram share info? Does Lindberg? Of course, the Japanese manufactures have always been a quiet bunch. Competition over there is fast and furious.

I'm of the mind that we just sit back and hope for the best. Since PL is no longer the open and friendly company of it's youth, we're back to the "good old days" where we just prayed and hoped for the kits we wanted. I've begun working on developing some scratch-building skills. Is David Merriman still around?

 

Larry


----------



## Otto69

When there is no more kits left in hobby shops the scratchbuilt shall walk the earth!


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat

I aint skeered :dude:


----------



## Dave Hussey

Well, interesting points. And yes as you say, "PL is no longer the open and friendly company of it's youth". 

However, Tom Lowe does have a rather senior post at RC2 and I think it would not broach corporate confidentiality and good business sense if he were to stop by here and let us know, without providing specifics that RC2's competitors would find advantageous, that we have things to look forward to in terms of future Polar Lights type models.

Huzz


----------



## Robert Hargrave

Just came back from hitting 4 BL in the Phoenix area, 1 store has 4 Aroura Wolf Man kits and that was all there was to be found.


----------



## The-Nightsky

Robert Hargrave said:


> Just came back from hitting 4 BL in the Phoenix area, 1 store has 4 Aroura Wolf Man kits and that was all there was to be found.


was it the bowen wolfman? I will trade you a smith and robot for one if you want.


----------



## The Batman

'Looks like I gotcha covered on that Wolfman, Bryan! ( In return for that James Bond we talked about ). I'll send him out this week.

- GJS


----------



## LGFugate

Hey, guys!

I've got a James Bond that I'll trade even up for a Doctor Smith and Robot...

Larry


----------



## lastguardian

Our store has Smith/Robot, Creature from the Black Lagoon, Batboat, Spider-Man, Hulk, LIS Cyclops (without chariot), and Captain America.

If anyone wants to trade straight up for LIS Cyclops/Chariot, Munsters, James Bond or Odd Job, let me know. 

Shane


----------



## Darth Vender

Hey Shane, I sent you an email.


----------



## F91

I'm still looking for an Odd Job. I have the Hulk, Captain America, Robot with Smith and Robot.


----------



## Dr. Syn

Zorro,
I checked the Western Blvd location as well and found nothing. I'm not sure where the one in Cary is but I'll see if I can find it and if I score anything, I'll let you know.


----------



## Zorro

Dr. Syn said:


> Zorro,
> I checked the Western Blvd location as well and found nothing. I'm not sure where the one in Cary is but I'll see if I can find it and if I score anything, I'll let you know.


Thanks, Doc.


----------



## ost15jr

Just want to say a big thanks to Razorwyre1 for going WAAAAY out of his way to send me some kits from Big Lots. To quote my wife "WHY would you buy so many of that kit??" My answer: Because it's a good price . . . . 

Thanks for your time and help Ray!
:dude:


----------



## Otto69

Ahh, another person who (like me) cannot resist a sale! God bless you!


----------



## XactoHazzard

F91 said:


> I'm still looking for an Odd Job. I have the Hulk, Captain America, Robot with Smith and Robot.


I can trade you an Oddjob for a SmithRobot and/or Capt America(I'll through in the $4 for this) $4+trade= XactoHappy


LMK-Travis

[email protected]


----------



## CaptFrank

Hi Guys.
I realize it has been a while since this Big Lots thing started, 
but I checked my local store today. All I found were a ton of 
Testor's car kits, and three Lost In Space kits that have a 
giant monster Cyclops crushing the Robinson family in their 
family car.


----------



## F91

Travis- Dragmonster has offered a trade but I haven't heard back. If he doesn't get back to me in a few days, I'll trade with you, if that's OK?



XactoHazzard said:


> I can trade you an Oddjob for a SmithRobot and/or Capt America(I'll through in the $4 for this) $4+trade= XactoHappy
> 
> 
> LMK-Travis
> 
> [email protected]


----------



## Dave Hussey

Hey Rich - the Cyclops and Chariot kits have arrived, in absolutely pristine condition! Thanks very much! I really appreciate that you went out of your way to help me!

Let me know when the Godzilla kit arrives!

Cheers!
Huzz


----------



## F91

Have fun with them Dave.My pleasure


----------



## Mitchellmania

F91- Did you ship my Capt America yet?
Thanks,
Mitch


----------



## LT Firedog

Looking to trade for Bowen wolfman, LOTG snake, Creature, Mummy, Cpt. Amer., I have Munster's, Dr. Smith B9, Hulk (green or white), JB, e-mail me
Thanks LT Firedog


----------



## Dave Hussey

Rich - my three-year old was quite impressed with the cover art of the Cyclops and Chariot kits!

Huzz :thumbsup:


----------



## Mitchellmania

I'm looking for a LIS Cyclops and Chariot. I'd pay $8.00+ shipping
Parcel Post.
any takers?


----------



## The-Nightsky

I have an extra Smith and Robot for trade......Buddy of mine hooked me up with 2 from his travels for letting him know about the Polar lights Big lots deal....trade for Bat boat or Mummy....anyone?


----------



## tribalvw62

*i'm new*

hey there every body, i'm new here. :wave: I'v been looking and trying to find a model of herbie fully loaded in 1/24 scale and make it into a nascar bug. Any suggestions out there for me? thanks

Douglas


----------



## sbaxter

tribalvw62 said:


> hey there every body, i'm new here. :wave: I'v been looking and trying to find a model of herbie fully loaded in 1/24 scale and make it into a nascar bug. Any suggestions out there for me? thanks


Welcome, Douglas. You might consider starting a new thread for a question like this -- you'd probably get more responses that way. But no harm, no foul.

Polar Lights does have a _Love Bug_ Herbie kit, but it is designed to fit with the first film. You could probably modify it to fit your needs, though. Be warned that the "53" decals are not accurate. 

I don't think the PL kit has VW badges (could be wrong about that) -- there may be other VW kits by other companies that would work as well, but I suspect the PL kit is still your best bet (it has the proper roof detail and such).

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## Zombie_61

tribalvw62 said:


> hey there every body, i'm new here. :wave: I'v been looking and trying to find a model of herbie fully loaded in 1/24 scale and make it into a nascar bug. Any suggestions out there for me? thanks


Hello Douglas, and welcome to our little lunatic asylum.

In addition to SSB's comments, you'd have to widen the fenders, scratch build the air-dam/spoiler on the rear deck lid and the air scoops on the sides, and find wider rims and tires (those could probably be kit-bashed from almost any Revell NASCAR kit). For "Fully Loaded" they changed the "53" badges and added racing striped to Herbie's sides just above the running boards, so you'd have to find a way to replicate those as well. If the movie's a hit, Revell or AMT might release a new Herbie kit...but I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for that to happen if I were you.

Good luck, and be sure to post photos here when your project is complete! And, BTW, if you want help, advice, tips, etc., Hobby Talk is definitely the place!


----------



## F91

Mitch, sorry, yes, I sent it out UPS last week, should be there any day.



Mitchellmania said:


> F91- Did you ship my Capt America yet?
> Thanks,
> Mitch


----------



## lastguardian

Looking for Odd Job and LIS Cyclops/Chariot.

Our local BL still has plenty of Smith/Robot, Creature, Batboat, LIS Cyclops (no chariot), Spidey and Hulk.

Thanks,

Shane


----------



## AFILMDUDE

Shane,

I've got an extra LIS Cyclops w/ chariot. Love to pick up another Creature. Let me know if you want to trade. The shipping will probably cost more than the models did...


----------



## Mitchellmania

F91 said:


> Mitch, sorry, yes, I sent it out UPS last week, should be there any day.


GOT IT LAST NIGHT! YOU'RE AWESOME!!


----------



## Mitchellmania

Mitchellmania said:


> I'm looking for a LIS Cyclops and Chariot. I'd pay $8.00+ shipping
> Parcel Post.
> any takers?


anyone?


----------



## F91

I bought about 8 of the LIS with Chariot and sent them to various members. It seems to be the most popular.


----------



## lastguardian

AFILMDUDE, 

I sent you an e-mail.

Shane


----------



## Dave Hussey

Zombie 61 - the Wolfman kits arrived - in pristine perfect condition. Thanks a million! And thanks for the Big Lots bag too!! LOL!!

Lisfan - the Smith and Robot kits came on the same day as the Wolfman kits. Again, in perfect condition!! Thanks so much!!!

I had them sent to my parent's house because they are more likely to be home when the delivery guy shows up. My Dad said "_Another_ box of models showed up today!"

Huzz


----------



## NTRPRZ

Folks

Thanks to Don, I was able to get an Oddjob, LIS (w/o Chariot) and an LOTG Snake. My daughter supplied an extra Hulk and Spidey as well.
Our local BL has had nothing new for weeks, so I guess they're tapped out. I'd still love to get my hands on an extra Smith and Robot and LIS with Chariot.
Any volunteers?

Jeff


----------



## Zombie_61

Dave Hussey said:


> Zombie 61 - the Wolfman kits arrived - in pristine perfect condition. Thanks a million! And thanks for the Big Lots bag too!! LOL!!


Very cool Huzz! I'm really glad they made it safely. As for the bag, since you mentioned there are no Big Lots stores in Canada I thought you might find it mildly amusing.


----------



## The-Nightsky

NTRPRZ said:


> Folks
> 
> Thanks to Don, I was able to get an Oddjob, LIS (w/o Chariot) and an LOTG Snake. My daughter supplied an extra Hulk and Spidey as well.
> Our local BL has had nothing new for weeks, so I guess they're tapped out. I'd still love to get my hands on an extra Smith and Robot and LIS with Chariot.
> Any volunteers?
> 
> Jeff


I have an extra Smith and Robot....Lookin for a batboat


----------



## Dave Hussey

Hey Zombie_61 - actually I did get a laugh out of that! 

Thanks again and I owe ya! :thumbsup: 

Huzz


----------



## lastguardian

Dave, I've tried to reply to your e-mail repeatedly but they keep bouncing back.

I guess we better go the PM route here.

Shane


----------



## Dave Hussey

Okay - shoot me a PM!
Huzz


----------



## lastguardian

PM sent! 

Shane


----------



## lisfan

hi huzz
glad they made it safely. thanks for the kit and seaview kit/. i appreciate it a lot. you da man! any time i can help
phil


----------



## Dave Hussey

Shane - PM sent to you!

Phil - post some pics of the Seaview when you get at it! :thumbsup: 

Huzz


----------



## blacknight74656

HELP! Does anybody have the wolfman or mummy kits. I have looked everywhere for them. The two that I really want are the two that I can't find.


----------



## F91

BK, do you have a James Bond to trade for the Wolfman?


----------



## blacknight74656

F91 said:


> BK, do you have a James Bond to trade for the Wolfman?


I never did find james bond or oddjob. I will gladly pay for wolfman and shipping.


----------



## lastguardian

I'd very much like to work a deal (trade or otherwise) for one Wolfman and two Odd Jobs.

My local BL has:

Smith/Robot
LIS Cyclops (no chariot)
Hulk
Spider-Man
Batboat
Creature

Let me know.

Thanks,

Shane


----------



## F91

I will look tonight and see if there are any Wolfmans left at our BL.


----------



## The-Nightsky

I have a Smith and robot available for trade,would like to trade for a Bat Boat or Mummy.Any takers?


----------



## The Batman

I'd like a Batboat myself! I could trade a Wolfman or a Lost in Space Cyclops with Chariot.

- GJS

email: [email protected]


----------



## lastguardian

The Batman said:


> I'd like a Batboat myself! I could trade a Wolfman or a Lost in Space Cyclops with Chariot.
> 
> - GJS
> 
> email: [email protected]



Batman, your Batboat is safely in hand and ready for shipping 

Shane


----------



## lastguardian

No Odd Jobs available out there anywhere? Anyone? 

Shane


----------



## spe130

lastguardian, I might be able to come up with one or two...what do you have?


----------



## Zombie_61

Jeez, is this thread _still_ open???  There are four Big Lots stores within 15 minutes of my house, and they were all sold out of these kits in the first week!


----------



## The Batman

lastguardian said:


> Batman, your Batboat is safely in hand and ready for shipping
> 
> Shane


Thanx Shane! Your Wolfman will be going out on Tuesday!

- GJS


----------



## F91

I scored a Wolfan in Redding, CA, If anyone wants to trade. I need a Bond or a Batboat. I'll be away from the computer for a while, so don't think I'm ignoring you.


----------



## lastguardian

spe130 said:


> lastguardian, I might be able to come up with one or two...what do you have?


My BL still has:

Smith/Robot
LIS Cyclops (no chariot)
Hulk
Spider-Man
Batboat (there was only 1 left)
Creature

Let me know! 

Shane


----------



## JEDIJACK

Hello Lastguardian, the last time I checked at Big Lots where I'm from they had several Oddjob kits, I would be interested in trading for Creature and/or Smith/Robot.
I can check either this evening or Tomorrow on my luch hour.


----------



## woozle

has anybody noticed any restocking? I haven't looked.


----------



## The-Nightsky

Not in my area...everything is gone except for 1 or 2 Hulks...really wanted a Batboat!!!!


----------



## lastguardian

JEDIJACK said:


> Hello Lastguardian, the last time I checked at Big Lots where I'm from they had several Oddjob kits, I would be interested in trading for Creature and/or Smith/Robot.
> I can check either this evening or Tomorrow on my luch hour.



Thanks, JediJack. I'd sure appreciate it.  Two Odd Jobs would be great.

Shane


----------



## lastguardian

JediJack, I have a Creature and a Smith/Robot here for you if you are able to work a trade.

Let me know.

Shane


----------



## The Batman

Wolfman went out in the mail yesterday, Shane.

- GJS


----------



## Mitchellmania

I've given up. The gas to find the kits and travel time. I may as well go to EvilBay.


----------



## lisfan

hi
i brought back 4 smith / robots to the danvers mass big lots on rt.1 if anyone is interested.


----------



## Ratmaster2000

First off, its great to be back on the forums, been a year or so and had to reregister because I forgot my old username  

Anyhow, I read this thread about Big lots so I checked the Yucaipa, CA store and they had about 7 (well 5 now hehe) of the LIS cyclops with chariot. Will check Redlands, CA and a few others later this week and see what I find.

If anyone wants to trade a jetsons PL kit for a LIS cyclops w/chariot, let me know.


----------



## JEDIJACK

Hello Lastguardian, I just went to Big Lots on my lunch hour and picked up 2 Odd Jobs for you, I would like the Creature and Smith/Robot for trade. Private Message me so can exchange addresses etc.


----------



## Monster-maniac

*Need help finding Capt. America kit*

I have checked the 2 BL around me for several weeks now and all they have is Odd Job. I had my mom check the BL near her in Florida and a friend of mine checked several BL in South Florida and none had the Captain. I would gladly pay someone for thier time and effort as well as the kit and shipping if they could help me out. Please email me if you are able to help.

Thanks to all
Jeff


----------



## The-Nightsky

I found an extra Bond today and picked it up....anyone still need one? Its Up for trade....lookin for a batboat preferebly.


----------



## Ratmaster2000

Well Redlands, CA store was a bust, gonna check all the ones I know this saturday and see if anything turns up. If anyone needs a LIS cyclops with chariot, I am pretty sure I left behind 3 or 4 of em at the Yucaipa store. If anyone needs one, let me know on this thread and ill try and see if I can get one. Right now I would like to trade for a jetsons, but pretty much anything people have to trade would be cool (oddjob,bond,dr.smith and robot,etc.).


----------



## The-Nightsky

Ratmaster2000 said:


> Well Redlands, CA store was a bust, gonna check all the ones I know this saturday and see if anything turns up. If anyone needs a LIS cyclops with chariot, I am pretty sure I left behind 3 or 4 of em at the Yucaipa store. If anyone needs one, let me know on this thread and ill try and see if I can get one. Right now I would like to trade for a jetsons, but pretty much anything people have to trade would be cool (oddjob,bond,dr.smith and robot,etc.).


I have A Smith N Robot for trade if you are interested...will trade for Cyclops n chariot.Probably can get you a bond too if you need one....If you find A batboat please let me know!


----------



## lastguardian

The Batman said:


> Wolfman went out in the mail yesterday, Shane.


Wolfie arrived safe and sound. Opened box mid-afternoon, no risk of full moonlight. 

Your Batboat shipped today by Priority Mail. Let me know when it gets there!

Shane


----------



## The Batman

Will do, Shane!

- GJS


----------



## -phil

Hello. I rarely speak up anymore, but I still take a look around every now and then. I've got a few Bonds and Spidermen that I'm looking to trade for preferably either The Munsters, Wolfman, Mummy, LOTG Snake, Oddjob, or Dr. Smith & Robot. Contact me via e-mail or Private Message.


----------



## Ratmaster2000

The-Nightsky said:


> I have A Smith N Robot for trade if you are interested...will trade for Cyclops n chariot.Probably can get you a bond too if you need one....If you find A batboat please let me know!


That sounds great, would love to trade a cyclops w/chariot for the smith/robot model. I'll PM you with my info., and we'll get the ball rolling.
Any else need a cyclops w/chariot model? Got the last 2 (well was 3 there, but 3rd was opened), and would rather trade them then e bay em. Nightsky, want to trade bond for a second  
If anyone wants to trade a jetsons or an oddjob, let me know.


----------



## The Batman

Lastguardian:

The Batboat arrived today - lookin'good! Thanx, Shane!

- GJS


----------



## lisfan

Dave Hussey said:


> Zombie 61 - the Wolfman kits arrived - in pristine perfect condition. Thanks a million! And thanks for the Big Lots bag too!! LOL!!
> 
> Lisfan - the Smith and Robot kits came on the same day as the Wolfman kits. Again, in perfect condition!! Thanks so much!!!
> 
> I had them sent to my parent's house because they are more likely to be home when the delivery guy shows up. My Dad said "_Another_ box of models showed up today!"
> 
> Huzz


hi dave 
the check came today. thank you again. the world could use more guys like you.any time you need something in the states, ill help you out. i owe you a favor for the seaview bow


----------



## Trek Ace

Most of the stores' PL selections have been picked clean, now.

However, there were still about 8 or 10 Wolfman kits at the Santa Monica store.

BTW,

If anyone's interested, Hollywood Toys & Costumes (on Hollywood Blvd. in LA) are having a blowout of their Star Wars Episode I kits for $4.99 each. These are the Trade Federation Tank and Anakin's Pod Racer.

While I don't really care for either design, I did pick up a couple of each for kitbashing purposes. The price was right. There were a couple dozen of each left as of yesterday.


----------



## Zombie_61

lisfan said:


> hi dave
> the check came today. thank you again. the world could use more guys like you.any time you need something in the states, ill help you out. i owe you a favor for the seaview bow


I couldn't agree more. Dave "Huzz" Hussey is one stand-up guy. A real pleasure to deal with! I'll second lisfan's offer--if you need something from the "lower 48" and I can help, just ask! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ratmaster2000

Who needed a Captain America kit? I have an extra one if anybody needs. Would love to trade for a jetsons kit, but will consider all offers. Just PM me.

And here is the current report as of 24 Jul 05:

Tyler street BL (near tyler mall)- nothing
Corona Hills BL (om Mckinley North)- nothing
Westminster BL - One Hulk
Valley View BL (in Anaheim) - Nothing
Garden Grove BL (on Brookhusrt/chapman) - 3 Captain Americas
PCH BL (in Lomita) - Dr.smith/robot

these are all Southern California locations BTW


----------



## F91

The BL in Redding , Ca has 3 Wolfmen left. The BL in Medford, Or has 2 Hulks, 1 Spidey and several Wolfmen.


----------



## The-Nightsky

Only one Biglots around here has any kits left,34th st n in St pete.7 james bond and 1 mangled Hulk


----------



## spe130

Anyone want an Oddjob? I wouldn't mind getting my hands on a Wolfman...

I needed to pick up one this weekend, so I just grabbed an extra while I was at it... :dude:


----------



## Dave Hussey

Al and Phil - aw shucks - thanks so much for those kind words. Shhh! - Your bribes will be processed shortly! :jest: And speaking of that, perhaps I should run for office! Mayor! Of Hazzard County!

And in that case, I know what I'd like from south of the border - Daisy Duke! :devil: 

But seriously, thanks again to Al, Phil and Rich for helping me to get these kits. I really can't say enough how much I appreciate it! They are not to be had at such great prices here. Your help confirms that whatever it is that made this board such a great spot to hang out is alive and well!

Cheers guys!

Huzz :thumbsup:


----------



## JEDIJACK

Thanks LASTGUARDIAN, I got my models in the mail today.


----------



## Ratmaster2000

So I take it nobody has found any new stashes at BL's lately?


----------



## spe130

Oddjob! Oddjob! James Bond is nothing without a cool villian! Get your Oddjob here! :tongue:


----------



## Mitchellmania

F-91 sent you a PM!


----------



## lastguardian

Dave Hussey, please check your PM box.

Shane


----------



## Dave Hussey

Hi Shane, there's a note from Thursday, to which I have replied. Did you send me another PM on Friday? There's nothing new in the PM box!

Dang post office is messing up the internet mail now! LOL!

Huzz


----------



## Grandizer

Hi all,

I am looking for two possibly three Captain America Kits.

I can trade for 1960 Batmobile kits (the plastic kit not diecast).

one for one trade, I pay to ship the kit to you you pay to ship the kit to me.

Send a message and we can work out the details.

Thanks

Doug


----------



## Dave Hussey

Hey Shane - sent you an email through HobbyTalk.

Huzz


----------



## lastguardian

Dave Hussey said:


> Hey Shane - sent you an email through HobbyTalk.


Hi, Dave -- check your PM box.

Shane


----------



## Trek Ace

I spent last week in Nevada.

While there, in an effort to escape the overwhelming humidity (due to thundershowers, which is funny because I escaped the heat/humidity of LA for the "drier" Nevada air ), we went in search of an inexpensive fan to assist the hotel room air conditioner, and happened into the Big Lots in Henderson while out driving to Boulder City. We soon found a fan, and, while casually browsing, discovered a stash of _nine_ Cyclops & Chariot kits. I promptly grabbed them and tossed them into the cart!

I lucked out twice, actually, because after five days in Vegas, we drove north to Reno for a visit (where we were greeted with a torrential downpour and flash flooding - go figure). While in process of leaving town later to return home, we stopped by a drug store on South McCarran, and, lo and behold, next door was a Big Lots. So, I went inside just to browse while the little woman was in the drugstore, and, sitting on a shelf, were _eight_ more Cyclops and Chariot kits! Well, all eight soon ended up in the trunk of my car, sitting next to the other nine kits I picked up in Vegas!

Ya know, despite the un-desert-like rainstorms and excessive humidity, that road trip turned out pretty good! 

It's funny, of all the PL kits in the local stores, not one had the Cyclops & Chariot kit, the very ones I wanted the most. The last PL kits I saw were some Wolfmans not-too-cleverly hidden in the Santa Monica store, and I already had plenty of them.

And now, my PL stockpile is complete!

Viva Las Vegas! (and Reno, too!)



PS - Sorry, I'm not interested in selling or trading any of the kits at this time.


----------



## F91

It begs the question, what are you going to do with all those LiS kits?


----------



## lastguardian

Dave Hussey -- did you get my PM?

Shane


----------



## Dave Hussey

Shane - yes!!

I'll shoot you a personal message tomorrow to figure out the details - I've got to run right now - its the wife's birthday and I'm taking her out to dinner in a few minutes!!

Huzz


----------



## spe130

I never did find any Wolfmen.


----------



## XactoHazzard

Thanks to a few of you guys I only need a couple more PL kits...

Still looking for a couple LotG Snakes
A Mummy
A Munsters Livingroom
A Go Cart  

Travis


----------



## lisfan

hi dave
thank you again for the kind words.:thumbsup: ill take some pics of the seaview when i get started.as of right now...... i'm do a big "modeling" project right now on my 1:1 scale house. new entry door, porch/roof , wiring, moving heat for door and walkway. that's what my wife jokingly calls it. im not laughing yet. my honey - do lists keep me to busy. im up at 7:00 to 3:00 with house then to work. sleep , i forgotten what that is.caffiene is my friend right now.lol :freak: 
she's good i can buy anything i want and no problems.i want a 1:1 57 chevy and a decent garage.
i bought a house , the former owner removed the formal entrance etc completely . it was one of the first things i was gonna do(bathroomETC...) after seven years im doing it now . i got a really good deal though.diamond in the rough . i told my wife Denise. i ve been in the planning stage for all this time.:lol: . im not henpecked at all but im a little slow at starting projects but im a train that cant be stopped when i get started on something.
yeah yeah thats the ticket. and morgan fairchild is my........
.

lol....it was great for pizza delivery. the house with no front door.pay no attention to me . im so slap happy from the caffiene in the XXX large dunkin donuts.


----------



## Trek Ace

There were some Wolfman kits still at the Big Lots located on Flamingo Road in Las Vegas that I saw while on my Nevada trip, and 8-10 of them in Santa Monica, CA, when I was in there a little over a week ago. You have to really look carefully for some of these kits because they can be mixed in with action figure toys and even games or jigsaw puzzles in some stores. They are not necessarily located near the plastic car models. They can be easily missed if you're not thorough.


----------



## lisfan

i returned my 4 extra smiths. they are gone as far as i can tell from the big lots buyers remorse


----------



## lisfan

back to work..... break time is over!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dave Hussey

Phil - ROFLMAO!!

I think we all work for the HoneyDo Corporation. Evil bunch aren't they? 

Good luck with that 1:1 house project. Should be a beauty when its all done!

Huzz:thumbsup:


----------



## lastguardian

Anyone seen any LotG snake kits lately? I'd be interested in one or two.

My local BL still has Smith/Robot, Creature, Hulk, Spider-man, and LIS Cyclops (sans chariot).

Shane


----------



## lastguardian

For some reason, when I try to respond to e-mails sent to me through this board, my replies all bounce back.

What am I doing wrong?

Shane


----------



## F91

Shane, would you want to pick up a Creature for a fellow BB'er? I think you have all the kits I have, so I'd have to pay you for it.


----------



## lisfan

thanks dave... back to work again me .i heear the crack of whip!........owwwwwwwww......... everything is falling into place and not falling. i thought this would be nightmare,as far my utilities are concerned. they have been good. the "mr. evil" building inspector has'nt been the pain i thought he be. i might have been at a loss communicating my project but once he really seen what i was doing and it was good , he didnt fight me .he can be a real 
@#$%&*^ .he thinks it looks better than the orignal. it fits in better with the house and neighborhood.i would like to go bigger on the porch but i now see his point too. son of a [email protected]#@$%& though and his rules. my trade is a truck mechanic for the phone co. but im learning to be a carpenter


----------



## lastguardian

Sure, F91. I'll swing by in a bit and see what's still there.

Shane


----------



## Dave Hussey

Hi Shane,

I sent you a reply back the other day. Thanks for picking up Da Creech for me! Did you hook one for yourself too?

Let me know and I'll cover the cost of mine, yours, plus shipping for my kit.

Thanks again!!

Huzz


----------



## Dave Hussey

Phil - best of luck with all that work! Home rennovations terrify me!!

Huzz


----------



## F91

Shane, Appreciate that!


----------



## lastguardian

Hi, Dave --

Tried to reply by PM, but your box is full.

Thanks for the offer of an extra kit for me.  They were $4.30 each, so $8.60 for the kits.

As for shipping, you know better than I what that would be. Send along whatever you were sending the other guys.

Please reply with your mailing address.

Shane Johnson
2518 Windy Pine Lane
Arlington, TX 76015


----------



## lastguardian

F91, I have your Creature kit in hand. Glad I could help. 

Please e-mail me through my web site at www.shanejohnsonbooks.com and we'll work out the details.

Shane


----------



## LT Firedog

Looking for creature and LOTG snake. will trade or pay cost + shipping. Thanls LT Fire Dog


----------



## AFILMDUDE

I'm looking for both a Bond and Oddjob. Can anyone help?


----------



## spe130

AFILMDUDE, I have an Oddjob...do you have anything to trade?


----------



## lastguardian

NTRPRZ, please e-mail me through my web site at www.shanejohnsonbooks.com.

I picked up a couple of Smith/Robot kits for you.

Shane


----------



## Dave Hussey

Hi Shane - I keep clearing out that thing and it keeps getting full. Its not like I get a lot of messages!! Anyhow, I'll get the money off to you on Monday! I'd estimate $8 US for shipping. Let me know if thaht sounds right to you. The total would then be $16.30 US.

Once the money arives, please send the kit to:

Dave Hussey
6 Argyle Street

St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador

Canada

A1A 1V3

Thanks a zillion Shane!!

Dave :thumbsup:


----------



## Mitchellmania

Kits I'm looking for - Dick Tracy, Odd Job ,Wolfman, Creature, King Kong, James Bond,
LIS Cyclops w Chariot. I can pay $$$ + Shipping and handling.

Thanks! :wave:


----------



## lastguardian

I went by a different Big Lots this evening. In addition to having all the same kits on the shelves as my local one, they had a Captain America I picked up.

I'm looking to trade the CA for a King Kong or a LotG snake, but would entertain other ideas.

Shane


----------



## AFILMDUDE

Does anybody have extra Kongs they'd be willing to swap or sell?


----------



## Steven Coffey

I think I can find you a Kong ...but not at Big Lots.My local Hobby shop has one .I think they cost about $20 bucks. I am looking for Robby the Robot or a Wolfman or a Phantom of the Opera.


----------



## AFILMDUDE

Thanks Steven. I can pick them up here for about $20.00 myself. I thought I heard rumour that some had shown up at Big Lots for $3.99. Maybe that's all it was - a rumour.


----------



## AFILMDUDE

Steven,

Were you looking for Polar Light's Bowen Wolfman?


----------



## Steven Coffey

I know it is a Polar Lights Wolfman kit don't know if it is the Bowen one or not. I know there is a ceramic Wolfman that costs a small fortune .I can't afford that one !At my BL there are a ton of Spidey ,Hulk ,Creature and Smith and Robot kits if any one needs those let me know.


----------



## LT Firedog

Steven. would love a creature. Sent you an e-mail. Thanks LT.Firedog


----------



## lastguardian

Anyone have a King Kong or a LotG snake to trade for a Captain America?

Shane


----------



## spindrift

*Here is what i have for trade....*

i NEED:
BLUE Captain America
Captain America
LIS Robot
Green Hornet Black Beauty

i HAVE:
King Kong
LOTG Snake
Munsters Living Room

email me at: [email protected] if you are interested! Gary


----------



## A Taylor

Still looking for a few Batboats and Creatures....
Email me please, I can pay cash or trade the kits listed before.
Thanks!
AT


----------



## XactoHazzard

Thanks to a few of you guys I only need a couple more PL kits...

Still looking for:
A couple LotG Snakes
A Mummy
A Couple Creatures
A Munsters Livingroom
A Go Cart 

Travis


----------



## AFILMDUDE

Travis,

Have you got anything to swap?

BOB/AFILMDUDE


----------



## Mitchellmania

Mitchellmania said:


> Kits I'm looking for - Dick Tracy, Odd Job ,Wolfman, Creature, King Kong, James Bond,
> LIS Cyclops w Chariot. I can pay $$$ + Shipping and handling.
> 
> Thanks! :wave:


 any one?


----------



## beck

hey Mitch , i've got an extra Bond . i'm lookin' for an extra MoM Frank or a Rodan if yer interested in trading . or LMK what ya got ( ya know that you may have picked up extras of at BL ) . 
just shoot me a PM and we can work out somethin ' i'm sure . 
hb


----------



## F91

m Mitch, I'm still waiting on the guy with the check for the Wolfman, I'm gonna email him again and drop the hammer. If he's out, I can send you the Wolfman. I still have Smith with Robot is anyone needs one.


----------



## lastguardian

F91, I have your Creature here . . . please e-mail me through my web site at www.shanejohnsonbooks.com.

If you tried previously, please write again. My mail server was down for a few days.

Shane


----------



## AFILMDUDE

I'm looking for the original Aurora monster repops from Polar Lights. Has anybody got a King Kong, Dracula, Frankenstein, Mummy (not the new one) or Wolfman they'd be interested in trading?

I've got: 
LIS Cyclops w/ Chariot
LIS Robot
The Munsters
Bowen Wolfman

It might be two of mine for one of yours - or whatever - just let me know what you've got and we'll figure it out.

I'm not interested in selling any of my stash - just trading.


----------



## lastguardian

spindrift said:


> i NEED:
> BLUE Captain America
> Captain America
> LIS Robot
> Green Hornet Black Beauty
> 
> i HAVE:
> King Kong
> LOTG Snake
> Munsters Living Room


I have a Captain America (gray) available for trade.

Shane


----------



## Mitchellmania

Mitchellmania said:


> any one?


Still looking for a Wolfman!
:wave:


----------



## Dave Hussey

Shane - I've been away for a few days but I thought I should pop in to let you know that the money for the Creature kit is on the way to you.

And thanks for picking it up for me!!!

Huzz :thumbsup:


----------



## ost15jr

Holy CRAP! I haven't been on this thread for a few weeks and somehow it's gone from 6 pages to 26!!

Well since everyone's shamelessly buying, selling and trading . . . 

I'm not 100% sure what's been available at BL, but I'm willing to pay $6 apiece (assuming everything at BL has been selling at $3.99)

2 - Bowen Wolfman (regular 1/8 size) 
2 - Godzillas
2 - Creatures
1 - Rodans
2 - Ghidorahs
3 - LIS Robots
1 - Smith & Robot
1 - Bowen 1/4 Porcelain Wolfman (I'd pay $25 for this one - I don't know if these were available at BL or not)
3 - Bellringers
2 - LIS Cyclops with Chariot
2 - PL Phantoms
1 - PL Mummys
3 - Undertaker Dragsters
3 - Spiderman (2 white, one red)
3 - Hulks (2 white, one green)
3 - Captain America ( 2 white, one blue)
1 - Spindrift (orange)
1 - Batboat(black)
1 - Spiderman/Hulk Action Pack ($12)


If anyone has at least six of what I'm looking for I'll pay $6 apiece (except where noted above) plus exact shipping.

Anyone? Anyone? Beuller?
(drop me a private message)
:dude:


----------



## Trek Ace

It's only 13 pages on _my_ computer.


----------



## lastguardian

Do we have a comprehensive listing of all the PL kits that were/are available at Big Lots stores?

It apparently varied quite a bit depending on region.

Shane


----------



## ost15jr

Trek Ace -- your screen must be TWICE as big as mine!! 
:dude:


----------



## Trek Ace

1600 x 1200 on the internet machine.


----------



## MonsterModelMan

ost15jr said:


> .....
> 
> 1 - Bowen 1/4 Porcelain Wolfman (I'd pay $25 for this one - I don't know if these were available at BL or not)
> :dude:


That was NOT in BL at all! And is currently worth about $100 or better.
Still interested? 

Heck...my hobby store was getting $25.00 for the styrene one before BL hit the scene...

MMM


----------



## ost15jr

Yeah, funny how supply and demand can completely change the 'worth' of something. When I first started buying PL stuff, I'd pay $25 - $35 Canadian for kits (about $15 - $25 US)and now they're 'worth' $5 each. That'll change in a year or so when there isn't a glut.

I've got one 1/4 Bowen now that I bought at LightningFest in '03 for $25 and I'm kicking myself for not buying at LEAST a second one (but at the time I thought $25 was a lot and that I could buy 5 styrene kits for the same price, idiot!)

I wasn't sure if porcelain Bowens were at BL or not (someone mentioned them, I think). I'm not willing to pay $100 for one, particularly since it'll probably cost me an extra $15 to ship it to Canada, but if you've got one, drop me a private line and let me know how much you're willing to let it go for. It's really a Wish List item.

As far as the others go, I'd really like a little stock for future hobbying, gifts for nephews and nieces I might get interested in monsters and models. I said 'at least six' at a time because if I start buying one or two at a time I'll end up paying so much in shipping it won't be worth it. Why couldn't RC2 have liquidated at CostCo??? We've GOT those in Canada!
:dude:


----------



## Mitchellmania

I haven't seen any PL Models at our local stores in over a month!
I'm still looking for 
Wolfman
PL Phantom
LOG Snake
King Kong
I'll pay $7.00 each plus Shipping

Thanks 
Mitch


----------



## XactoHazzard

MonsterModelMan said:


> Heck...my hobby store was getting $25.00 for the styrene one before BL hit the scene...
> 
> MMM


Bob if you are speaking about AAA, they are never gonna lower prices!!!

Travis


----------



## spe130

There are a few shops like that in St. Louis - they'd rather let something rot on the shelf than actually mark the price down and clear out some shelf space. Both have lots of AMT Trek and PL kits that they'll never sell at the marked prices.


----------



## MonsterModelMan

XactoHazzard said:


> Bob if you are speaking about AAA, they are never gonna lower prices!!!
> 
> Travis


And I can't figure out why? Stevens International??? I thought they were an independant hobby shop.

You and I need to meet someplace and get to know each other better! Its funny, we live within 5 miles of each other and our paths haven't crossed each others yet. I want to do my Make It & Take It soon...

Haven't seen any other kits restocked at BL yet...anyone get restocked yet?

MMM


----------



## lastguardian

Anyone out there still have access to a Big Lots Munsters kit?

Shane


----------



## AFILMDUDE

Shane,

You've got mail.


----------



## SprueChewer

Well guys, I got in on this late. I hadn't been to a BigLots in months, just decided out of the blue to visit a store this weekend. To my amazement I found seven Cyclops, one Cyclops with Chariot, two Zach Smiths, and one Hulk (opened). Remembering the time several years ago when I passed up a bunch of MPC Star Wars R2D2's, C3P0's, Supermen and Batmen (for a BUCK apiece!!) I grabbed up my treasures as quickly I could. Called a couple other BL's, nothing. Then drove down the hill, found a tiny BL in Rancho Cucamonga and found a Captain America. WHAT IS UP WITH ALL THE PL KITS DUMPED ON BIG LOTS??? Not that I'm complaining, mind you.


----------



## Duck Fink

lastguardian said:


> Anyone out there still have access to a Big Lots Munsters kit?
> 
> Shane


over here. :wave: e-mail me. [email protected]. Perhaps you would like to trade?


----------



## spe130

Chewer, it was explained very early on in this mega-thread. RC2 cleaned out the warehouse of all PL models representing properties which were produced under expired licenses.


----------



## Dave Hussey

And welcome to the board SprueChewer! Haul up a chair and join in with the gang!

Huzz


----------



## beck

welcome to the BB's Chewy . hey anybody know if this is the longest thread ever yet ? 
hb


----------



## scifiguy

Looks like I'll have to blow out all my PL kits


----------



## F91

Nah, has to be a thread involving the color of a part of the Enterprise that no one will ever see once the model is finished.



beck said:


> welcome to the BB's Chewy . hey anybody know if this is the longest thread ever yet ?
> hb


----------



## phrankenstign

scifiguy said:


> Looks like I'll have to blow out all my PL kits


 I don't think you'll have to do that. There are a lot of areas like SOUTH MISSISSIPPI where the Big Lots DON'T have cheap PL kits. However, if you DO decide to blow them out anyway, do you do mail order?


----------



## SprueChewer

Thanks for the info! Looks like my treasures will end up in the garage for another ten years and hopefully accrue some interest. By the way, has anybody determined what constitutes a rare PL kit (besides the red spidey and blue cap am, etc)? For example, I have an FAO Schwartz NON glow Mummy's Chariot. Still has the original price tag: SEVENTY NINE FREAKING DOLLARS!! HOLY MACARONI! I got it on ebay for 4 bucks from somebody who apologized for it being non-frightening lightning.


----------



## SprueChewer

Thanks for the welcome Dave!


----------



## SprueChewer

Thanks for the welcome Beck, i'm feeling all warm and fuzzy after joining this BB group!


----------



## the Dabbler

SprueChewer,


SprueChewer said:


> Thanks for the welcome Beck, i'm feeling all warm and fuzzy after joining this BB group!


  All warm & fuzzy ????......um.......does this occur just at the full moon ????..................If so, don't stand still long, someone will paint you !! :freak: 
And welcome to the board !! Another chance for ME not to be the 'newbie' now.
Dabbler


----------



## Trek Ace

Welcome, SprueChewer.

I see I overlooked a BL store on my way from LA to Vegas last month! 

Congratulations on your find!


----------



## grantf

what ever happened to the small hobby store crammed so tight with planes rc cars and aircraft models, fantasy gaming lead figures and a few toys for the little ones. Well to answer my own question.... All of you shopping at big lots, wall mart, k mart ect. the same people who b!t(h!n9 about the lack of you're favorate modeling subjects, sorry but it's you're fault. next time you pull into a wallmart, turn around and help out a smaller store. You're really not saving that much$$$ but your'e helping you're local economy and frends.


----------



## spe130

The kits at Big Lots weren't going to be in any small stores - hence the definition of "closeout." :freak:


----------



## Duck Fink

The only other closeout type store I saw PL kits for dirt cheap was KB Toys. I got 6 or 7 King Kong's Thronester kits there for 99 cents each. It might be worth a look. This was around May or June.

I got my FAO chariot the same way (SprueChewer)!


----------



## beck

hey Rich , i forgot about those thread s lol . 
Grantf , what walmarts or Kmarts are ya talkin' about ? none around here carry sqaut for models or supplies . back when i was a kid ( 1960's ) Kmart had at least 2 entire aisles of kits and supplies . in a town with absolutely no hobby shops it was all we had . 
and we didn't put those kits on the shelf BL . the company that bought PL did . we just took the advantage of the oppourtunity . what ? were we supposed to leave them there as some sort of protest ? 
the shift in demographics is more likely to blame for the rarity of the storefront hobby shop . there are still some good ones out there though . 
hb


----------



## LGFugate

Sorry, but I can't afford to shop at those smaller stores. I get what I need at a price I can afford at WalMart, sometimes at K-Mart. Economic reality bites, what waht can you do when you're not Bill Gates?


Larry


----------



## the Dabbler

Just invent a better mou$e-trap, then say, "Here mou$ey, mou$ey !! "
Dabbler


----------



## fjimi

Finally~ I have a few Robots(solo) to trade for other figures (just not Creat or Kong)


----------



## AFILMDUDE

Can anyone verify if Kong was sold at Big Lots?


----------



## beck

i don't think any of the Aurora repros were in this blow out except maybe the Creature . 
hb


----------



## AFILMDUDE

That's what I thought. Thanks HB!


----------



## spe130

The LIS Robot, Cyclops, Cyclops w/Chariot, LotG Snake, the Munsters living room, James Bond, and Oddjob were all Aurora repops. Spidey, the Hulk, and Cap were all up-sided Aurora repops. I think the Bowen Wolfman and LIS Robot w/Smith were the only non-Aurora repop kits in the Big Lots closeout.


----------



## F91

Batboat.....


----------



## lastguardian

spe130 said:


> I think the Bowen Wolfman and LIS Robot w/Smith were the only non-Aurora repop kits in the Big Lots closeout.


I think he meant reissue kits that had the 'Aurora' logo on the box, like the Creature, Kong and Godzilla did. 

Shane


----------



## AFILMDUDE

I understood him - we were talking about the original Monster series of kits.


----------



## spe130

Ah...gotcha. I can wipe the confused look from my face now...


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

Hey...would it be profitable or even worth getting the remainder of PL kits at the local hobbie store? I still see some in the shops around here but they're going for the regular $22.00 and up! 

I gotta get me a GO-CART!!!


----------



## AFILMDUDE

Don't know about paying $22.00 and up. I guess it depends on what kit we're talking about.

I know that many despise even the mention here but I've had good luck at that "e-place." This week I picked up a case (4 kits) of PL King Kongs for only $16.05.


----------



## Ratmaster2000

Yah whatever shop that is, the must have like 100 cases, because they been selling the same 4 case lot for a month.


----------



## Dave Hussey

Hey Shane - the Creature kit arrived yesterday, in absolutely perfect pristine not a blemish condition! Thanks a billion for picking up this kit and sending it to me!

Cheers!!

Huzz


----------



## lastguardian

You're more than welcome, Dave. 

I hope everyone else received their kits okay, as well.

Shane


----------



## F91

Shane, Yes, Thanks very much, hope you are feeling better.


----------



## AFILMDUDE

Got mine too, Shane! Thanks!


----------



## The Batman

Looks like I can still get my hands on a few PL Wofman kits ( yeah, the Randy Bowen sculpt ) The Big Lots! nearest to me still has three or four left. Anybody need one?

- GJS


----------



## lastguardian

Not too long ago, the Big Lots near me had a ton of Revell's Batman Forever kits. I walked right by, figuring I'd come back for them. Well, now they're gone.

Anyone out there have any extras of these they'd part with? Batmobile, Batboat, Batwing, figures, whatever.

Shane


----------



## 1bluegtx

lastguardian said:


> Not too long ago, the Big Lots near me had a ton of Revell's Batman Forever kits. I walked right by, figuring I'd come back for them. Well, now they're gone.
> 
> Anyone out there have any extras of these they'd part with? Batmobile, Batboat, Batwing, figures, whatever.
> 
> Shane


 Just saw the batwing and the bat missile at my local toys-r-us.

BRIAN


----------



## lastguardian

Thanks, but I think those kits are from the first two movies and I already have those from the original releases. 

I was talking about the Revell kits from the Val Kilmer film.


----------

